# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Ghosts of Saltmarsh IC

## CaoimhinTheCape

OOC Thread
A seagull calls, flying over the small town of Saltmarsh.  We see it fly from the grand blue ocean, over the docks filled with sailors and merchants going about their day to day life and discussing the weather or their wares.  The gull continues, flying over the coastal town where streets are being prepared for a festival - workers setting up tables and booths.  Miners change shifts, some preparing to explore the earth below with the hope of finding riches while others walk home, sticking out from most of the population.  Finally it lands on the roof of Council Hall, while a stern looking woman walks into the building, papers in hand.



Captain Xendros stands in her temple, converted from a meeting hall that was no longer being used.  The temple is mostly decorated in dark red, with gold accents and metalwork.  Behind the podium at the front of the church hangs a banner - red with the image of a gold skull on it.  She closes her prayer book as three people enter.

"Caspian!  Eldryn!  Yue!  Welcome.  Thank you for coming on such short notice.  I have an opportunity for the three of you, sit for a moment."  She shuts the book and stands at the front of the church, as if she is giving a sermon.  "Now, I'm sure you've heard of this assignment, strait from the Town Council itself... no?  Ah, it must have just been told to me."  She gives a small smirk, mostly to herself.  "You see, there's a house due east of here that has been a problem for some time.  It has been vacant for a couple decades now, apparently an old alchemist lived there.  Everyone here is too scared to go near it.  The Town should have dealt with it years ago but they've had a lot on their plate... regardless.

The senior councilor is asking for help investigating the house and I think the three of you would be a good fit for the job.  I'm not sure if you're familiar with each other but you all have skills that will prove useful fighting whatever is there.  My money is on whatever is haunting the place was an experiment gone wrong by the alchemist who used to live there.  If you're interested, Eda would like you to meet at the Council Hall at 10:00."

After she's finished speaking, Captain Xendros goes back to her work.



"Well, seems like they're finally doing something about Vildrun's old house," Wellgar says as he and Byrok drag driftwood along the beach.  "No one knew the alchemist well, he was a bit of a loner, much like Keledek."  After saying the name, Wellgar spits on the ground.  "Ya hear that!?  Enjoy listening in!?  Anyway... where was I...?  Oh!  Vildrun's house.  You probably only know it as the haunted house to the east.  But 20 years ago it was just some weirdo's home.  Then one day he wasn't there!  You know how rumors spread - a few odd sounds, kids getting spooked, and suddenly a normal place becomes a haunted house!"

He pauses, as the two of you toss the driftwood out of the way.  "Anyway... Eda's looking for some folks to go in and check it out, hopefully clear up all of the ghost nonsense.  If you're willing, she's having the party meet at 10:00 this morning.  Council Hall."



_Tulvi.  There is a matter that I believe you will be interested in, here in Saltmarsh.  There is an old house that once belonged to an Alchmist who supposedly had an extensive library collection.  I do not know if there is any truth to the matter but it could be big, if true.  If you are able, please make your way to Saltmarsh.  The Council will be looking for volunteers to investigate the house as it is rumored to be haunted and few from our town will be willing to go.  I cannot guarantee you will receive books but the Town Council will not know just how many books were left in the house.  An associate of mine will meet you at the docks when you arrive.  ~ Keledek_

Tulvi received this letter a couple weeks ago and is just now arriving back in Saltmarsh.


"River," Keledek said the night before, having requested to meet at his tower.  It is a mess, per usual, but he doesn't seem to care what anyone thinks of him or his abode.  "If you are interested in a job, Eda has decided that a house up the coast needs to be looked into.  A house that is said to be haunted needs to be cleansed of whatever creature may have taken residence there.  I imagine you will be able to handle yourself.  Now, I'm sure there will be a reward in gold but the house is not too close to any town and is right on the coast.  If you can secure it for yourself it may be a suitable location to practice your... hobbies.

I do have another who may be interested in helping with this matter.  If you could, she is expected to arrive tomorrow morning.  Please find her and take her with you.  Eda will be meeting anyone interested in the assignment at 10:00 in the Council Hall."

River waits for the elven woman (Tulvi) by the docks, knowing they will need to go straight to the Council Hall when she gets here.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue wakes up in the inexpensive room she is renting at one of the local inns. She opens her eyes that look like twin pearls and stretches her scaly arms, legs, and wings. She takes some time to clean and braid her red hear, weaving it between her horns in a style that only a Tiefling can achieve.

Only recently did Yue arrive in Saltmarsh, she has been spending her days exploring the surrounding landscape for medicinal plants while earning some coin at night playing her bamboo flute in taverns. The exotic tunes form her far away homeland helping to hide her inexperience.

While breaking her fast she receives a summons from a messenger to attend Captain Xendros.

Upon arriving at the captain's temple she greets Caspian, who what aboard the ship that brought her into town.

Yue bows deeply to Captain Xendros and speaking in her foreign dialect of common she says *"<Honored I am that you have chosen me to for this task. I shall work hard to show that your trust in me has not been misplaced.>"*.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian nodded as he entered the church acknowledging his old Captain as he tilted his shell out of habit to get through the doorway.  He also stood from habit as well knowing the trying to sit in a church pew was futile.  *M-m-mmmm-maam* was all he said as he listened to the proposal.

When Yue said hello he managed a small smile that somehow looked warm even on his alligator snapping turtle visage.  *Pleasure to s-s-sss-see you again.*

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 21/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None




Her leather boots tapped on the wood of the docks as a slender elf, dressed well in ornate robes and a boxy hat, disembarked from a boat. Her shoulder cape flapped in the ocean breeze as she bid a dignified farewell to the vessel and crew that had carried her here. She travelled light: all her luggage was in a single backpack, dangling from one graceful gloved hand. 

Her eyes were an electric cyan-blue, framed by the black lines of kohl, or perhaps tattoos, and they narrowed slightly as she took in the docks. She was to meet someone here, according to the letter...

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn was studying when summoned to see the Captain. He puts his book away safely in its pouch, then heads for the familiar temple. He greets the Captain warmly, with a "What ho," and then watches as the others summoned traipse inside too. He doesn't know any of them, though they number some familiar faces around the town.

As the captain explains the task required of them, Eldryn smiles. It will give him a chance to get away from the town for a bit, where it is possible that fellow refugees might recognise him. There are not so many elves in the area that he could go long unrecognised should others arrive from his home town.

"I am prepared to undertake your task, Captain," he says. He then, seeing that the captain has returned to her work, turns and leaves the temple. He goes to find somewhere quiet to wait for ten of the clock to come. While he waits, he opens his sacred text once again, and tries to get some sense of how things are going to progress. The book is always highly cryptic, but sometimes he is able to get a sense of how things are destined to go.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Yue bows deeply to Captain Xendros and speaking in her foreign dialect of common she says *"<Honored I am that you have chosen me to for this task. I shall work hard to show that your trust in me has not been misplaced.>"*.





> Caspian nodded as he entered the church acknowledging his old Captain as he tilted his shell out of habit to get through the doorway.  He also stood from habit as well knowing the trying to sit in a church pew was futile.  *M-m-mmmm-maam* was all he said as he listened to the proposal.


Captain Xendros just nodded at the group in response.  "If you need anything else, let me know."  The temple seems empty right now - even compared to normal.  The only real followers of Iuz in town were those who had come over with the Captain, though occasionally there would be one or two travelers who would happen upon the temple.  In fact, if anyone were to be in here they would be more likely looking for a trade for a magic item rather than spiritual guidance.




> Her leather boots tapped on the wood of the docks as a slender elf, dressed well in ornate robes and a boxy hat, disembarked from a boat. Her shoulder cape flapped in the ocean breeze as she bid a dignified farewell to the vessel and crew that had carried her here. She travelled light: all her luggage was in a single backpack, dangling from one graceful gloved hand.


Tulvi is obvious to spot among the sailors and workers who are going about their jobs, who all wear practical clothes already dirty from their work.  They ignore her more than anything - she wasn't their business and they had things to do.  The captain of the boat she arrived on waved and nodded her head before meeting with someone to discuss the cargo she had brought.  There were benches along the dock, mostly for workers but there were a couple lookout points where tourists could ignore the fishers and gaze out at the ocean.




> "I am prepared to undertake your task, Captain," he says. He then, seeing that the captain has returned to her work, turns and leaves the temple. He goes to find somewhere quiet to wait for ten of the clock to come. While he waits, he opens his sacred text once again, and tries to get some sense of how things are going to progress. The book is always highly cryptic, but sometimes he is able to get a sense of how things are destined to go.


Like with the others, Captain Xendros gave a quiet nod of acknowledgement.  After leaving, Eldryn can find a quiet space in town, whether that is where he lives, the library, or on a public bench near the Council Hall.

(Making a luck roll privately)

As he reads the book one line sticks out to him.  Next to it are numbers that could conceivably be today's date.  It reads: "Six: Pick/Watch Your/Feet Under/Pack/Degrees/Of One"

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian grunted to himself *"Mmmmmmhm."*  A deep rumble from his chest. Then nodded as he saw the Captain assume her usual Im done with you stance.  He turned carefully as his shell had a tendency to encounter objects when he was inside structures built for more slender folk and headed out the door. 

Once outside he meandered slowly towards where the meeting was to take place, taking his time to get there.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue goes to the entrance to the temple and turns to face the banner then bows in respect before leaving the building and following Caspian to the meeting.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok nodded his agreement, said farewell to the old priest, gathered his gear and departed for the meeting.  Investigating an old house would serve as a nice diversion from the daily routine.  And an opportunity to put his training to use for the town which had given him a home after he had lost everything.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

When the meeting time rolls around, you all find yourselves at the Council Hall, doors already open.  It is a slow day, with only a secretary or two taking care of filing papers or some other boring but required work.  You walk into the council room, where a semicircle desk faces you.  The teal banners of Saltmarsh line the walls, with sconces lit.  The chamber does its best to appear impressive but to both locals and anyone who comes from a wealthy city this may as well be a school auditorium.

Seven chairs sit in their places at the desk, with only the center one occupied.  In it sits a stern looking woman: Eda Oweland.  Eda's grey hair betrays her age, but looking at her face and her arms show someone who has worked on the docks and boats all her life.  She is the senior member of the council, having been elected to it three times, and whether you are involved in politics or not, you'd surely recognize her around town.

"Ah!" She says, noticing the group come it.  "Right on schedule, perfect.  I appreciate you all willing to take on this task.  As I'm sure you've heard from those who recommended you, there is a house that needs to be investigated and secured up the coast.  It is technically within the town's jurisdiction, though it is the only house so far out and as such hasn't been a priority for the council."  You notice the bitterness in her voice, obviously disagreeing with some of where the council's priorities have been.

"It once belonged to an alchemist named Vildrun Aurum, though he abandoned the house about 20 years ago.  In the time since it has laid empty and anyone who goes near it claims that monstrous sounds come from within.  There are rumors that it is haunted, though we do not have confirmation if this is true - Traibar, a poacher in town has claimed to have heard, and I quote, 'ghastly shrieks and piercing wails'.

On behalf of the council, I am asking that you investigate the house and make sure that it is safe to inhabit and does not contain any threat to us.  You will, of course, be rewarded for this work.  Do you have any questions for me about this assignment?"

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue looks at the collection of people that attend the meeting at the council hall for this task and wonders if there is something more then just rumors to necessitate a party of this size.

After a bow of respect Yue asks *"<Has this Traibar any further information that could be of use?>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> After a bow of respect Yue asks *"<Has this Traibar any further information that could be of use?>"*


Eda sighs.  "He supposedly walked into part of the house so he may have some information but... if he's not out hunting today, you can probably find him at The Snapping Line.  He won't have had too many drinks yet, so now is the best time.  He'll be the Satyr at the bar.  He likes to tell stories though, so don't be surprised if he embellishes."

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian looks towards the sea furtively then back to Eda, *"I suppose some time away from the sea would be okay.  How m-m-mmm-much of a reward are we talking about?"*

 After she answers a low whistle escapes his lips as he thinks about a couple months wages in a day or two's work.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Caspian looks towards the sea furtively then back to Eda, *"I suppose some time away from the sea would be okay.  How much of a reward are we talking about?"*


"We have been able to allocate 300 gold for this assignment.  So, assuming you all agree to help you will earn 50 gold each."

----------


## Snarkhunter

"I'm in!" was Byrok's immediate response.  Looking around he added, "And I'm sure the rest are too, else they wouldn't have joined us this morning. 
 So ... how about we go visit that satyr?"

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue nods that she is ready to depart the council hall and visit the Satyr at The Snapping Line.

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 21/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None




Tulvi hummed thoughtfully. She tapped her chin with a gloved finger. 

*"I suppose,*  she said if her soft, calm cadence,* "I would ask what this alchemist was working on, if any know, and indeed why he left. But twenty years is a long time for most species."*

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn considers the offer, then says, "This is strange. I can't see why creatures who might inhabit the building staying inside the house rather than going out into the open air and expanding. However, if it is a ghost, then that would explain the problem. So I suspect that may well be the answer. Let us go and visit this satyr first. I prefer to gather information before walking into a possibly haunted house. Is there anything else we should know about before we leave?"

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Tulvi hummed thoughtfully. She tapped her chin with a gloved finger. 
> 
> *"I suppose,*  she said if her soft, calm cadence,* "I would ask what this alchemist was working on, if any know, and indeed why he left. But twenty years is a long time for most species."*


"I do not know much, I can't say I knew the man myself.  Supposedly he came into town to buy reagents used in transmutation."




> Eldryn considers the offer, then says, "This is strange. I can't see why creatures who might inhabit the building staying inside the house rather than going out into the open air and expanding. However, if it is a ghost, then that would explain the problem. So I suspect that may well be the answer. Let us go and visit this satyr first. I prefer to gather information before walking into a possibly haunted house. Is there anything else we should know about before we leave?"


Eda shakes her head.  "I've given you everything I know about the situation.  We are concerned that you will come across hostile creatures, which is why we have elected to hire you all instead of those without combat skills."



When you get to the Snapping Line, you enter one of the more popular taverns in town.  It is build from the planks and hulls of decommissioned fishing ships - it is obvious from the wood that it came from a handful of ships, with the name of a half dozen ships painted along the walls.  Either a positive or a strong negative, the Snapping Line always smells of fish and you imagine if you stayed in any of its rooms it would linger on your belongings for some time.  At night, this is a popular meeting place for fishers.

This morning, you find a single woman working behind the bar and a satyr sitting at the bar, halfway through a beer.  He's dressed as a hunter would be - though he doesn't have any pelts, he seems ready to go out into the woods.  His outfit seems to hold a number of tools that could be useful outdoors and most obviously a bow and full quiver lay on the ground next to him.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian makes his way into the bar with the others, nodding a greeting to the woman behind the bar.  Once he sees the satyr Caspian starts to head towards him keeping his eyes on the satyr in case he looks up to make eye contact.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None



Yue walks up to the satyr and introduces herself with a bow.

*"<Greetings, I am Yue. Be you Master Traibar?>"*

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn accepts the logic of the statement, and falls silent. When it is time to enter the inn, he does so with the others. He fans out a bit, out of a force of habit that ensures that if anything bad happens it can't encompass the whole party. He comes around to the other side of the satyr, and leans against the bar. With a gesture, he calls for a jack of whatever drink is most commonly served. He prefers elven wine, but figures that any wine the inn might have would be little more than swill, and he doesn't care much what he drinks beyond that. He doesn't look at the satyr, but listens closely. He doesn't wish to intimidate the creature by having a whole group approaching him at once.

----------


## Lioslaith

When Caspian sees the others gathering around the satyr he stops his approach and finds a seat between them and the front door.  Sitting calmly he nods again to the lady behind the bar for a drink.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Yue walks up to the satyr and introduces herself with a bow.
> 
> *"<Greetings, I am Yue. Be you Master Traibar?>"*


"Yes I am!"  The man takes another swig of his drink.  "What can I do for you?"




> With a gesture, he calls for a jack of whatever drink is most commonly served. He prefers elven wine, but figures that any wine the inn might have would be little more than swill, and he doesn't care much what he drinks beyond that.





> Sitting calmly he nods again to the lady behind the bar for a drink.


A glass of wine is set in front of you, the likes of which you haven't seen before.  It's referred to as Claw Wine, the menu describes it as the tavern's signature drink.  If you drink it you get hints of lobster and potatoes and it tastes... well, most people would not be a fan, to put it lightly.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspain knocks back the wine in a few big gulps.  He thoroughly enjoyed the lobster and potato hints of the beverage.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue uses her best formal vocabulary *"<We are tasked by Master Oweland with clearing the former residence of one Vildrun Aurum. We were told that you may have information regarding this building, if you have anything that could be of use we would be most appreciative.>"*

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok followed his new companions into the inn, and like Eldryn, spreads out to the side of the room.  There he will keep an eye out for trouble while listening in as best he can to the conversation with the satyr.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Yue uses her best formal vocabulary *"<We are tasked by Master Oweland with clearing the former residence of one Vildrun Aurum. We were told that you may have information regarding this building, if you have anything that could be of use we would be most appreciative.>"*


"The haunted house!"  The Satyr's smile grew, seemingly excited to tell the story.  He looks around and, seeing your whole group, speaks louder so everyone can hear.  The woman behind the bar rolls her eyes; she's heard this before. "I'm out hunting and I bag more animals than I can carry.  I load up and start dragging them back to town but hey, there's this house along the way and it's one that I know isn't occupied.  I figure, why not leave some of my catch here and come back for it the next day.

So, I walk in the back door into the kitchen - it's obvious no one lives where, there were cobwebs and just... not the place to live in, you know?  But I figure while I'm here, let's see if there's anything left behind, the old owner wouldn't miss it.  Food would be out of the question, but wine or other alcohols would keep?  I go into the next room, the whole place is covered in mold, but there's stairs to the basement.

When I set foot on the staircase I hear the shrieks of those that passed beyond.  Or, I guess, they didn't seeing as they were here as ghosts.  I felt a cold rush of air come up the stairs and the walls and stairs shimmered as ghostly arms reached through, grasping at me to suck the essence of life from my body in the hopes that they could once again walk among the living.

Well, I liked walking among the living myself so I bolted right out of there, leaving behind all the animals I had caught that day - no matter what price I would have got it wasn't worth being killed by some ghost."

----------


## Lioslaith

Listening to the tale Caspian lets out a deep *"Mmmmmm-hm"* unconsciously.

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 21/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None




Tulvi had ordered a glass of the wine. She took a sip and considered it thoughtfully, then daintily placed it back down without a word. What an.... interesting flavour. 

*"Ghosts, you say,*  she interjected gently. Her cyan eyes were bright with curiosity. * "How fascinating. Did any of those arms actually touch you? Did the ghostly cries contain any words?"* 

She pushed the drink his way.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> *"Ghosts, you say,*  she interjected gently. Her cyan eyes were bright with curiosity. * "How fascinating. Did any of those arms actually touch you? Did the ghostly cries contain any words?"* 
> 
> She pushed the drink his way.


Traibar takes the drink and heartily takes a swig, unfazed by the flavor.  "Well, now, I couldn't see so well, as I was sensibly running for my life.  As far as I know I wasn't touch.  They weren't words so much as the despondent wail of those whose souls cannot find eternal rest."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue is satisfied with the information they have gotten form Traibar and doesn't think that he has much else that will be of much use. She looks at the others to see if they are ready to head out.

When the group leaves Yue will thank Traibar and pay for one of his drinks.

----------


## Lioslaith

Realizing the satyr knew he was there and listening, Caspain gets up and saunters over to the group talking directly to him.  *"You said you r-r-rrr-ran out.  Did you take your kills or d-d-dddd-did you leave -em?"*

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 21/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None




*"Thank you,*  she said gracefully, and her attention turned to the party. 
* "I am eager to explore that house. Shall we depart?"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Realizing the satyr knew he was there and listening, Caspain gets up and saunters over to the group talking directly to him.  *"You said you r-r-rrr-ran out.  Did you take your kills or d-d-dddd-did you leave -em?"*


"It's a shame," he chuckles.  "I had to leave them behind.  This was a couple years back so I don't expect you'll find them there.  Unless the ghosts settled for those bodies to come back in, haha!"

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn samples his drink, after a delicate sniff. It tastes as bad as it smells, and he surrepticiously spits the mouthful back into the cup and places it back on the bar. He has no intention of drinking more of the foul stuff, though from what he can see around the inn, the humans seem to enjoy it well enough. It seems like their taste buds are much less refined than those of an elf. He is more used to fine elven wines, flavoured with flowers, not with potatoes and indescribable other things.

He is satisfied with the satyr's words. "So. It sounds like there may truly be the undead there, after all. I doubted it, but appear to be wrong. If these arms that appeared truly existed, and I have no reason to doubt our friend here, then we have a genuine struggle on our hands. I wonder if we can get hold of some holy water before we go in. It may well come in handy, if our other talents and gifts are not of use," he suggests.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian sets a gold piece on the bar in front of the satyr, *"Thank you.  F-f-f-ffffff-for your trouble."*  With that he nods and turns towards the door to head out.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

(On a roll from OOC)

You all take some time to ask about the alchemist who used to live in the house - it is mostly older residents who can offer rumors.  Vildrun Aurum may have been researching how to turn items to gold.  Years ago there were rumors that he had a secret stash of gold stored away in the house.  Whether or not there is any truth to this, his more valuable items will be hidden away.  In his studies, he also amassed an impressive set of books on a variety of topics.  Also, he kept a garden to provide himself fresh food, to avoid coming into town too often.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn figures the garden will have gone to waste by now, and will contain nothing of value. But the library of books and scrolls might well contain much of value, and he intends to rescue the collection from the house if the opportunity arises. He heads for the temple, hoping to ask for holy water to be supplied if possible. He also takes the opportunity to recheck his holy book, in the hope that more information will have revealed itself since speaking with the satyr and others in the town, though it is a slim hope indeed. He does find himself reflecting on the meaning of what he could discern of it already, in the hopes that he might be able to find a warning of imminent danger.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The walk up to the house is uneventful, thankfully, with just the sound of the waves below lapping against the shore.  As you near the house you see it is at the top of a rocky cliff, a lone building that has not been maintained for years.  Low clouds press upon you; occasional patches of sunlight appear out over the water. A stiff wind blows in off the waves, carrying the briny stink of churning salt water.

The decrepit house sits on the highest ground in the area. Around it, a stone wall has crumbled in many places, exposing the interior grounds. An ornate metal gate lies open at the end of the road, swaying slightly in the wind. Wild flora grows throughout the inner yard, but all the years cannot hide the evidence of a well-tended garden that once sat here. Near the house, the rotted wooden roof of a water well rises out of the tall grass.



You all stand outside the gate to this house.  What do you do?

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue takes off her pack and cloak revealing her wings. She places her pack against the stone wall, folds her cloak on top, stretches her wings, and jumps off the cliff taking flight.

Catching some altitude she circles the building looking through any windows or openings before returning to the others.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Guidance on self.
Staying at least 30 feet away from the building.
Perception (1d20+1)[*16*] + Guidance (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Flying around the house, you're able to get a quick glance inside through the holes in the roof.  The upper floor of the house looks uncared for as well - the floorboards under the open roof are likely rotting and you don't notice any signs of anyone living here from this distance.

For entrances, you see that most rooms have a window that could be broken rather easily.  There's a backdoor (presumably Traibar entered this way and found the kitchen) and a patio off one wing of the house that seems to be overgrown with plants (which could be cut away).  The holes in the roof could be an option for you, but the rest of the party would need to climb the side of the building to access them and there is no easy way to do this.  Down the cliff there seems to be the opening to a cave but from this distance you can't see far inside - it would be difficult to scale the cliff face to reach this cave but it would be accessible by sea.

Of course, there's also the front door.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian nods as Yue circles the building.  After the report he starts walking to the front door.

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 21/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None




Listening carefully to Yue's (presumable) description of what she saw, the elf nodded. She reached down and unwrapped the cloth around her sword, baring the steel in preparation. 
*"A few recommendations, if I may be so presumptuous,"*  Tulvi said. 
* "But I do suggest that no one should be alone inside, even if just a door away. And that if you find something interesting, you notify the rest of us before interfering with it. "* 
She looked at the others, smiling serenely, but her cyan eyes were watching to see how the others responded; after all, she'd never met or worked with these people before.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


After landing Yue tells the others of what she has seen.
*"<There are multiple ways in, holes in the roof, doors in the back, windows that can break. Also a cave down at the water may be of interest, may be unrelated. Nothing moving inside that I could see, no guarantee that the house is empty.>"*

---

Yue agrees with Tulvi nodding *"<Strength in unity, yes.>"*

---

She packs her cloak away and puts the backpack on. Then, unsure of what they might face inside, draws a rapier with her dominant hand and a wand with her off hand then positions herself 20 ft from the door.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

(Sorry, thought I would have more to post but apparantly not yet).

You walk up the short path to the house, passing the garden to one side and well to the other and stand on the porch that wraps its way around the building.  From a quick glance at the windows, you guess that the house is around, say, 120 wide, and that there are five rooms along the font side.  From left to right, a glance at the windows shows: an empty room, a library, an entrance hall, and two more empty rooms.

You stand in front of the front door, windows on either side clearly showing an entrance hall and stairs going up to the second floor.



*OOC* There may be more details about each room that you can learn with a perception/investigation check, this is just from a quick look as you're walking.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue is a bit more interested in the plants in the former garden then the contents of the rooms.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+1)[*3*]
If there are any cute birds or critters nearby I am thinking I might try ritual casting Speak with Animals and ask if they know of anything in the building.

Edit: Not with that roll. More like Yue gets distracted by a passing cloud.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn suggests, "Could it be possible that this is all a hoax? Perhaps that entrance at sea level is a smuggler's cave, and they got a wizard to cast the illusion of ghosts for our friend in town? That would frighten him away, yet the ghosts never harmed him, and didn't leave the building. It would make sense, I suppose. What do all of you think of the idea?"  He takes a look through the windows, paying particular attention to the library. "I think we should go back to town, get a boat, then row it to the cave. If nothing else, it means we will be approaching from an unexpected direction, and will have the element of surprise to our favour."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception check: (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok shrugs.  "We're here, we may as well look around.  If you fear to open the door, then I'll do it.  But not until we've checked that garden and taken a peek into that well."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None



*"<Even if hoax, smugglers can be dangerous. I can fly down and look closer, see if there is a boat. Then I have the spell of falling like feathers if we want to go down now and later leave with boat.>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The garden has not been tended to in a long time - you see broken tools in the dirt and most of what is left is weeds.  However, you do notice a rosebush growing naturally here and, unpruned, it has started to take over the garden.  As you inspect it, you hear the sound of creatures skittering, and four giant weasels burst out of their burrow underneath the rosebush!

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Giant Weasels (1d20+3)[*20*]
Caspian (1d20+1)[*18*]
Eldryn (1d20+1)[*2*]
Yue (1d20+3)[*16*]
Byrok (1d20+0)[*7*]
Tulvi (1d20+3)[*8*]


So, the turn order is:
Weasels
Not Weasels

Coming up with their attack soon...

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Two of the Weasels attack Yue, right in front of them, baring their teeth and lunging forward.

*Spoiler: Attacks 1 and 2*
Show

Weasel 1 Attack (1d20+5)[*13*]
Weasel 1 Damage (1d4+3)[*4*]

Weasel 2 Attack (1d20+5)[*17*]
Weasel 2 Damage (1d4+3)[*4*]


One of the Weasels attempts to bite Yue but gets its teeth stuck in her armor, the other aims its mouth better and pierces her skin for *4 damage*.

Another of the weasels runs straight to Caspian, hoping for some Tortle Soup.

*Spoiler: Attack 3*
Show


Weasel 3 Attack (1d20+5)[*7*]
Weasel 3 Damage (1d4+3)[*5*]


Caspian's attacker simple gnaws on his shell.

The final one goes after Byrok, who has just started to walk toward the well.

*Spoiler: Attack 4*
Show


Weasel 4 Attack (1d20+5)[*7*]
Weasel 4 Damage (1d4+3)[*5*]


Lunging, this Giant Weasel completely misses, landing flat on the ground and shaking its head before standing again.



Everyone is close enough to move and attack any Giant Weasel.  1 and 2 are engaged with Yue, 3 is with Caspian, 4 is with Byrok so if you're moving away from them, you'll need to disengage.

Yue can also make an opportunity attack on Weasel 3 or 4 as they run past her.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Unfazed by the Giant Weasel's sudden appearance, Byrok readies his pike and attacks the nearest rodent and plans to move to help Yue as soon as he can.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue yelps as the weasels seemingly come out of nowhere and bite her. She was hoping to find a critter that was a bit smaller, and less aggressive to talk to.

As one of them runs past she thrusts with her rapier.

Flying with a pack on is uncomfortable, but preferable to being eaten, so Yue jumps into the air.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rapier Opportunity Attack on #3 (1d20+5)[*7*], Damage (1d8+3)[*11*]
Action: Disengage
Move: Fly 15 ft up into the air out of melee range of everything on the ground

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Shocked by the appearance of the weasels, Yue tried to strike out at them but misses.  She carefully gets herself in the air where the Weasels can't hurt her.

Byrok's strike lands on the Giant Weasel near him, but it manages to stay standing after that impressive attack.

Caspian, on the other hand, seems to be in a comedy of errors - the Giant Weasel holds on to his shell and while it doesn't do damage, Caspian seems not to be able to reach it with his trident.


*Spoiler: Byrok and Caspian Attack*
Show


Byrok's Pike: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Byrok's Damage: (1d10+4)[*8*]
Caspian's Trident: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Caspian's Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*]




*OOC:* Tulvi and Eldryn still have turns.  I'll give them some time to post but if I check in tomorrow morning and they still haven't posted I'll just move on to the next turn, owing anyone who hasn't posted an extra turn.

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 21/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None




Tulvi whispered something to her sword, and the hooked blade glowed as if coated in cyan embers. The woman stepped forward and in a single neat motion opened a bloody red line across the flesh of one of the weasels. The embers congregated around the wound, then sprang like a living thing to cling, burning, on the nearest other weasel. The sharp odour of burning fur filled the air to mix with the smell of blood.

*"Hardly ghosts,"*  she said, her tone unchanged. *"But wild beasts can be no less dangerous than the dead."
*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tulvi uses green-flame blade
19 to hit 
4 damage on the hit weasel
3 fire damage on a nearby weasel

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn is taken by surprise, and is the last to react of the party. WHen he does, though, he steps back and launches a pair of eldritch blasts at the weasel attacking Caspian, since Caspian seems to be doing worse against their opponent than the rest of the party.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+4)[*5*] Attack roll for eldritch blast for first round.
(1d10+2)[*8*] Force damage roll for eldritch blast for first round.
(1d20+4)[*9*] Attack roll for eldritch blast for second round.
(1d10+2)[*6*] Force damage roll for eldritch blast for second round.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Tulvi runs up to the pair of weasels , striking one with her sword and the other with fire.  Eldryn's magic, however, is less helpful.



Caspian's attacker lets go of his shell and attempts another attack.  Once again it misses, cracking its tooth on Caspian's shell.

Byrok's attacker looks like it is on its last legs but tries to hurt him in retaliation.  But dazed from the near fatal attack, it jumps in the complete wrong direction.

The two that tried to attack Yue seem angry that their original prey is gone, then at being struck by Tulvi.  They both lunge at her.  Only one is able to connect with skin, but its bite doesn't seem to be quite as powerful as it could be since it rolled minimum damage.  Tulvi takes *4 damage*.

*Spoiler: Weasel rolls/status*
Show


Caspian's Weasel (undamaged)
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]

Byrok's Weasel (took 8 damage)
(1d20+4)[*6*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]

Weasel Pair (one lost 4 health, the other lost 3)
(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*11*]
(1d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Holding out her wand and speaking an incantation a mote of white flame forms at the tip which Yue shoots at the Weasel that bit her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*18*], Damage (1d10)[*2*]

----------


## paradox26

Having missed badly in the rush of combat, Eldryn decides to switch his aim to help Yue out. He sends an eldritch blast flashing out at the weasel that just hurt Yue, being careful to aim better this time, in the hopes of actually doing something useful this time.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+4)[*22*] Eldritch Blast attack roll
(1d10+2)[*6*] damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

One of the Giant Weasels was suddenly hit by both fire and eldritch energy, killing it.


*Spoiler: Weasels*
Show


Caspian's Weasel (undamaged)
Byrok's Weasel (took 8 damage)
Tulvi's Weasel (lost 4 health)

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian attacks his weasel, trying to end the fight quickly.

*Spoiler: Attacks and Damages*
Show


(1d20+5)[*7*]
[roll'1d8+3[/roll]

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 17/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None




The teeth of the oversized creatures flashed, and a hot flush of pain began up Tulvi's arm. With narrowed eyes, she smacked it away with her shield. 

*"Barely an injury,"*  she said, her voice betraying no pain but almost a sort of disappointment. *"Witness a true strike!"
*

She executed a picture-perfect slash, seeking the ferret's throat with the dragging motion of the cut. The embers once more seethe away from the targeted beast, looking for their own creature to scold. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tulvi uses green-flame blade
23 to hit 
9 damage on the hit weasel
3 fire damage on a nearby weasel

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Tulvi's attack obliterates the weasel in front of her and the extra damage leaps over to finish off Byrok's Weasel.  The only one left is the weasel fighting missing Caspian.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The last remaining weasel attempts to charge Caspian again.  It finally hits, latching on to Caspian for *4 damage*.

*Spoiler: Weasel attack!*
Show


Caspian's Weasel (undamaged)
(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue flourishes her wand and shoots another bolt of fire.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*9*], Damage (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Gritting his teeth through the pain of the bite Caspian brings his trident to bear on the weasel.

*Spoiler: Retaliation!*
Show


(1d20+5)[*18*]
(1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The smite is enough to defeat the final weasel. (Though, Byrok can still try his missed turn to see if he'll save you some damage/a spell slot).

The front yard goes quiet again as the threat is gone.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn stops, arms raised, ready to lash out with eldritch power once again. Suddenly, though, there are no targets any more. He hesitates, breathing heavily, as he surveys the area. He is ready for more enemies to arrive, but not expecting any, as if they are in the area, they would surely have already joined the fight. "Is anyone badly hurt?" he asks finally, checking on his companions' condition visually, in case they are unaware of an injury.

He heads over to the well that the weasels came out of, and looks down into it, sending a firebolt down it to see if he can see anything down there.

----------


## Lioslaith

Shaking his head, *"N-n-nnn-no I am okay, th-th-thththth-thanks."*  Caspian gathers himself up and follows Eldryn protectively.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue returns to the ground and kneels next to the dead weasels *"<I am sorry we invaded your home and killed you. May your spirits find peace.>"*

She takes a minute to clean the bite wound then asks if anyone else needs help.

Then she cleans and mends her cloths where she was bitten.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Prestidigitation to remove blood stains and Mending to patch any damage to the clothing.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

As Yue finishes her prayer, she feels a warmth inside her.  It is comforting, instilling a sense of appreciation.

Eldryn peeks down the well and throws a firebolt, a normally overkill method of putting light into an area.  He sees a few things as the firebolt travels down to the bottom of the well:

- The bottom of the well holds a thin layer of water; the firebolt shines off of a lot of small objects under the shallow water, likely coins.
- The sides of the well are rocky and cracked, and if one climbs carefully, a Medium or smaller creature could climb down without issue.
- The earlier fighting seemed to have attracted the attention of two Giant Poisonous Snakes who have made their homes in the well.  They peak their heads out just in time to be hit by the firebolt.


*OOC:* There are two Giant Poisonous Snakes in the well.  Rather than get us into combat again, I'm giving all of you a turn (including another round for Eldryn) as these snakes slither up to attack.  I'm also letting the Firebolt auto-hit, since it was a per-emptive attack and to speed things up.

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 17/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None



Tulvi inspected the bite on her arm with careful eyes. 

*"A minor wound,"*  she said. *"Little enough concern."
*
As more beasts emerged to attack, her brow quirked a little.
*"Even more wildlife?"* the elf questioned. *"Has something encharmed the beasts here against intruders?"*
She took a step backwards, paused, considering, then solemnly flicked a  finger against the blade of her sword. The sound rang out, strangely  deep and sonorous...




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tulvi uses Toll the Dead and moves back a bit.
A snake must beat WIS DC13 or take (1d12)[*1*] necrotic damage (Assuming it's injured by the firebolt.)

----------


## Snarkhunter

Concerned that his companions may yet sustain more injuries from suddenly appearing wildlife, Byrok moves near the well and readies to impale whatever emerges with his pike.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian tries to smack one with his trident.

*Spoiler: Att & Dam*
Show


(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None



After the others point out the potential threat down the well Yue flies up over the well where she can see what is happening and drops a fire bolt down to the snakes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

15 ft in the air.
Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*22*], Damage (1d10)[*9*]

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn was throwing the firebolt just for a visual aid, and is highly startled to see two giant snakes come out of the well at him. He stumbles backwards, and throws another eldritch blast at the snakes as he moves away from the well.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d10+2)[*11*] firebolt damage
(1d20+4)[*10*] eldritch blast attack roll
(1d10+2)[*12*] eldritch blast damage
Moves back 30' from the well.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The Giant Snakes immediately fall down into the well, dead.

Again, there was something, likely coins, shining at the bottom of the well.  As for the house, you can enter through the front door, the back door (as described by the hunter from earlier), or by breaking one of the windows.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian not being all that interested in the things in the well decides to head back to the front porch and try the front door.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Having spent several years living on the streets with no idea when or where the next meal might come. Yue is not one to leave a coin behind.

Pulling out her flute she begins to play a tune that causes a spectral hand to form. She sends the hand down the well to try to lift the shiny things.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Mage Hand and sending it down the well to try to pick up what might be coins.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yue is able to fish 15 sp out of the well with her mage hand.



The front door is unlocked, and opens onto a musty, dirty entrance hall. To your left, a corridor leads into the west wing of the house. The walls are bare and bits of smashed furniture lie upon the floor. Ahead of you, another corridor leads toward the rear of the house.

A staircase on the eastern wall climbs to the next story, reaching it at a balcony that overlooks the entrance hall along its north and west sides; the stairs appear safe to climb, though the balcony rail is broken in several places. Under the stairs at the north end of the hall, a third corridor leads east.

----------


## Snarkhunter

"Hold up friend!", Byrok calls out before his companions can step through the now open door.  "Let me have a look before we step inside."

Byrok then moves to the open door and looks inside for any traces of more inhabitants.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian grunts in acknowledgement and nods, taking a step back from door, *"Mmmmmh, be my guest."*

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None


Yue goes to pocket the coins then pauses and looks to see if any of the others wanted a share.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The house is both dusty and dirty - no one has kept up the house in quite some time.  But, as Byrok looks for tracks, he does find two sets of footprints in the entrance area: one leading from the door you are now entering and headed straight into the back wing of the house; another set leaving from the foot of the stairs to the second floor and going toward the left (west) wing of the house.

----------


## paradox26

"I suggest that, as the ghosts came from apparently ground level, we should investigate the upper floor first, just to make sure nothing comes down behind us. Of course, the same could be said about investigating the upper floor could leave the ground floor open to attacking us, if anything is down here. But we have to start somewhere, and upstairs seems like the best place to start. Though I still think checking that tunnel at the beach is the better place to start," aeldryn suggests. "We will be able to take whatever is here by surprise if we come at them from beneath."

----------


## Lioslaith

*"I like that p-p-pppp-plan of going into the tunnel first."* Caspian says to Eldryn.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None



*"<Before we all go down, I should probably check to see if there is a boat or something in the cave. We have no way of knowing if it actually connects to the house.>"*

----------


## Awful

*Seeker T**ulvi*
Arcana Cleric
HP: 17/21, AC: 17
Spell slots: 4/4, 2/2
Conditions: None
Concentration: None

The house was dirty and dusty, and no doubt it would make a woeful state of her robes; but such was a good reason for having magic.

*"A good idea to check it first. It would be poor usage of time if the cave was unconnected,"*  she said. *"While you do so, I shall bolster our - or mine, I suppose - sight into the arcane."*

She paused, and made a gesture. Her fingers seemed to leave trails in the air, somehow, and with each movement of her hand, a formation seemed to be taking shape.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ritual casting Detect Magic to pick out anything magical.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

As the group discusses their options, Tulvi casts detect magic to help the party avoid surprises.  She senses nothing in the immediate area.

*OOC:* I'll keep this in mind as we go forward.

----------


## Lioslaith

Once the rope is secured Caspian takes it up and starts his climb down the cliff.

*Spoiler: Climb checks*
Show

Failed 'em both!

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Something about the cliff is new to Caspian - despite working on the sea in the past, he can't seem to find his footing.  The whole way down, he tries to grip onto the rope, but it doesn't slow him down enough to avoid some sharp rocks below.

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Oof.  That's... that's really bad.  I would have mentioned that you forgot your guidance but that still wouldn't be enough to pass the check.  At least you can't go unconscious from this...

(4d6)[*16*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian groans as he starts to get up from the fall thinking to himself, _Welp I bet no one gets down faster_

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/2



While Yue is distracted untangling to rope from her bag she misses Caspian's fall.

Looking over the edge of the cliff she holds up one end of her rope and calls down *"<You don't tie the rope to the tree, the tree isn't climbing. Tie the rope to yourself and wrap it round the tree then others play it out as you climb so if you fall they can catch you and you only drop a little bit, not all the way down.>"*

Yue flies down to Caspian and asks the spirits to heal her friend.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cure Wounds: (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian nods his thanks to Yue and casts the same spell on himself. 

*Spoiler: Cure wounds*
Show


(1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok shakes his head at the events near the cliff face.  "If'n this cave is connected, there's probably some stairs under the house.  Just sayin'" he calls towards his companions.  Then he makes his way towards the tree and rope to help out.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/2



*"<Before anyone else comes down lets take a quick peak to see if it is worth the trouble.>"*

Their approach had be anything but subtle so far, no point in trying to be sneaky. Yue looks to Caspian to se if he is ready to look further inside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian chuckles as Yue looks at him, *"Yes let's see if we d-d-dddd-disturbed anything."*

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show


(1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

There is a little water in the cave, but there is an obvious high-water mark three feet above the cave floor.  Pulled up onto the cloping cave floor is a small boat, perhaps large enough for eight people, with oars, a step-down mast, and a neatly furled sail.  A rope tied to the bow is being held down by a large boulder that serves as an anchor.

There is a sloping path leading up and away from the ocean, toward what you can guess is a cave system.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn waits at the top of the well, listening for signs of what may be down below. "Can you see anything down there?" he calls down to Yue and Caspian. "And is Caspian okay, Yue? He went down hard."

----------


## Lioslaith

*"I m-m-mmm-managed to survive the fall.   T-t-tttt-thanks for asking."*  Caspian calls back up to Eldryn.  He then proceeds into the cavern to explore a possible connection to the house above.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Walking toward the opening, Caspian peeks around to find another room.  The passage narrows at this point to form a small cavern. There are three bolts of cloth and five small casks in the middle of the floor, resting on a piece of coarse matting.  A half-orc man leans back in a chair lazily, feet up on a small table.  He is facing north, toward the path going further away from the water.

Based on the size of this area, you guess that the cave system here is sizeable with another of other caverns or rooms.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 3/4, 2nd 2/2



Yue tells the others that are still at the top of the cliff that there is a small sailboat in the cave before fallowing after Caspian to see what he found.

----------


## paradox26

As neither of those who had gone down the well had expressed alarm, Eldryn decides to go down the well himself. He ties himself to the rope, then lowers himself down into the darkness below.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Athletics check to climb down the rope, with Guidance and Advantage. (1d20)[*5*]
(1d20)[*4*]

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn falls partway down the well, and desperately tries to catch himself on the rest of the way down.

*Spoiler: OOC: Second roll for climb down*
Show


Second check, again with Guidance and Advantage. Will roll the damage he takes on the OOC thread for the first, and if applicable, the second failures.

(1d20)[*14*]
(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Clearing his throat at the entrance Caspian addresses the fellow sitting there. *Ummmm excuse me, do these c-c-ccc-caves connect to the house on the cliff?*

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn was just about to speak up, having reached the bottom of the well and seen the man sitting down, when he is beaten to the punch. He readies himself to throw a firebolt if the man proves hostile, but other than being ready, he takes no aggressive action himself.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

"Wha...what the?"  The Half orc nearly falls over as he's startled by your words.  He shouts, "IN... INTRUDERS!"  He picks up hi scimitar, both hostile and confused.  "How did you even get in?"

*Initiative*
Caspian (1d20+1)[*2*]
Eldryn (1d20+1)[*9*]
Yue (1d20+3)[*17*]
Byrok (1d20+0)[*6*]
Half-Orc (1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The Half orc runs at Caspian, slashing at him with intent to, at the very list, severely harm.
*Attack:*(1d20+3)[*23*]
*Damage:*(1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: Bless
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/2


*"<Well I have these wings and I flew ... oh we're fighting now.>"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Bless on Caspian, Eldryn, and Yue.
+1d4 to attack rolls and saving throws.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Hearing a shout of alarm from below him on the cliff, Byrok will grab the rope he just finished tying off at the tree and hurriedly climb down the cliff face.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Athletics +6 = (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Byrok gets down to the caves and can't quite get there this turn.  On the next turn of combat you'll be close enough to make a ranged attack.

Eldryn and Caspian have a turn.

----------


## Lioslaith

Cursing under his breath as he takes the blow Caspian brings his trident to bear...

*Spoiler: Att & Dam*
Show


(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## paradox26

The moment Eldryn sees the half-orc turn hostile, he throws out a firebolt at the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


(1d20+4)[*24*] + (1d4)[*4*] (from Bless) Attack roll for firebolt
(1d10+2)[*9*] Damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The half-orc is only momentarily confident when hitting Caspian, as the counter attacks come fast and hard.  Between the attacks of Caspian and Eldryn, the Half-Orc falls to the ground, unconscious.

On your side, the victory is short lived - the man's shouts seem to have alerted others in the complex.  Three more people enter the area: two Goblins and a Gnome.

*Spoiler: Challengers Approach!*
Show


Goblin 1: (1d20+1)[*11*]
Goblin 2: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Gnome: (1d20+1)[*11*]



*Initiative*
17 - Yue
11 - Goblin 1, Gnome
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
05 - Goblin 2
02 - Caspian

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: Bless
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/2


Standing near the fallen half orc armed with Rapier and wand Yue makes a feeble attempt to talk with the new arrivals.
*"<Perhaps you would be willing to consider that this is just a misunderstanding?>"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion (1d20+5)[*21*] Disadvantage? (1d20+5)[*17*]

Delayed action nonlethal attack if they remain hostile.
Rapier Attack (1d20+5)[*20*] + (1d4)[*2*], Damage (1d8+3)[*4*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

"Misunderstandin'?  You're minsunder-standin' over Zavobar's body!  Gimme one good reason we shouldn't knock you out right now!"

OOC: You get a couple more sentences to explain yourselves.  If it's not something they would believe, then combat continues and your hit goes through.

----------


## Lioslaith

*"Well, w-w-www-we meant ta do no harm and j-j-jjjj-just wanted to speak to your man here, but he attacked us f-f-ffff-first."* Caspian says as he lowers his trident to point at the floor.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 15/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: Bless
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/2


*"<Rumors there are of the above house being haunted. We were commissioned to investigate. Have you seen anything unnatural such as ghosts?>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> *"Well, w-w-www-we meant ta do no harm and j-j-jjjj-just wanted to speak to your man here, but he attacked us f-f-ffff-first."* Caspian says as he lowers his trident to point at the floor.


"Yeah, well, that was his job, wasn't it?"




> *"<Rumors there are of the above house being haunted. We were commissioned to investigate. Have you seen anything unnatural such as ghosts?>"*


The goblin gives you a deadpan stare, before raising his weapon to attack.  Anyone is welcome to make an insight check on him.

The Goblin runs forward to attack Yue, while the Gnome charges at Caspian.
*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show


Goblin 1 Attack: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+1)[*7*]
Gnome Attack: (1d20+3)[*22*]
Damage: (1d6+1)[*5*]





Eldryn, Byrok, you're up.

*Initiative*
17 - Yue
11 - Goblin 1 (-4 health), Gnome
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
05 - Goblin 2
02 - Caspian

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian growls back at the gnome, *"Well then I guess it was his job ta die."*  The stutter appears to have disappeared with his anger.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn remains quiet, speech not being one of his real talents. As the newcomers attack, however, he immediately launches an eldritch blast at the gnome.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+4)[*17*] attack roll for eldritch blast
(1d10+2)[*8*] damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The Eldritch blast easily hits the Gnome but doesn't take him out.

Initiative
17 - Yue
11 - Goblin 1 (-4 health), Gnome (-8 health)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
05 - Goblin 2
02 - Caspian

----------


## Snarkhunter

As Byrok moves near Yue he looks to her and says "I think they be the only ghosts here."

Turning then to their enemies he continues, "So what're doin here?  Smugglin'?  Piracy? Or are ye SLAVERS!!!"

As the last word becomes a roar, Byrok's rugged features contort in visible rage.  With sudden violence he lunges forward towards the nearest foe with his giant barbed spear, then with a quickness borne from years of training, he whips around for a second strike.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move into melee with the Goblin fighting Yue, Rage as a bonus action and Attack it, then Action Surge and Attack again (against the same target if it survives, or against the uninjured goblin if the first dies).

Rolls:  Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

Attack:  (1d20+6)[*16*]
Damage:  (1d10+6)[*14*]

Action Surge Attack:  (1d20+6)[*19*]
Damage:  (1d10+6)[*11*]

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn is a little surprised that the gnome has survived his eldritch blast, which was so powerful. He is more shocked as his companion launches at the goblin with words of slavers. He hadn't considered that possibility, thinking them more likely to be smugglers. He is pleased to have been right, and that the house may not be haunted by anything other than mortals. He launches another eldritch blast at the gnome, trying to take him down. He is worried that the gnome may be a mage, and wants to eliminate him quickly.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Eldritch blast attack roll (1d20+4)[*17*]
Eldritch Blast damage roll (1d10+2)[*11*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Byrok rushes forward in a rage, cleaving through both the goblin and Gnome who had run forward to attack.

The second goblin, barely registering what happened to her allies, runs at Byrok with an attack.

*Spoiler: Goblin attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]



The golbin connects with Byrok but as she is about to hit, the fate of her companions dawns on her and the attack is not as strong as she intended.  (just a sort of justification for your rage reducing the damage from 8 to 4)

Caspian's turn.  Then something before the top of the order.

I'll hold on to Eldryn's attack and damage rolls for the next round.


*Initiative*
17 - Yue
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
05 - Goblin 2
02 - Caspian

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspain once again brings his trident to bear.

*Spoiler: Att & Dam*
Show


[roll1d20+5[/roll]
(1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

"Finally you've shown up!" the second goblin calls out to the three new arrivals: a human and two half-elves.  "Where's Sanbalet?  These people are serious!"

"Sanbalet was sleepin' or readin' or something, I dunno," says one of the new arrivals, drawing their weapon.  "But we gotta be able to take out at least one before the boss gets here."

The two Half-Elves draw short swords and try to tag team Byrok.
*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show


Half Elf 1 Attack: (1d20+4)[*11*]
Half Elf 1 Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]
Half Elf 2 Attack: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Half Elf 2 Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]



While the Human goes after Caspian.
*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show


Human Attack: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Human Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]



*Initiative*
22 - Half-Elf 1, Half-Elf 2
17 - Yue
11 - Human
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
05 - Goblin 2 (-8 health)
02 - Caspian

----------


## Snarkhunter

Brandishing the large barbed harpoon-like spear, Byrok yells, "More bait for my hook!  Yes!  Come 'ere you WORMS!  " 

Unfortunately due to his heightened emotional state, it mostly sounded like, "Mwrraaagh!  WORMS!"  Which in all fairness was likely just as intimidating.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack the injured goblin with the pike, or one of the half-elfs if the goblin is dead.

Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

Attack: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Damage: (1d10+6)[*10*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 8/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/2


Yue takes a stab at the remaining goblin while reciting a poem.

*"<If we must die, O let us nobly die,
So that our precious blood may not be shed in vain;
then even the monsters we defy>"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bardic Inspiration for Byrok.
Concentration for Bless (Caspian, Eldryn, and Yue): (1d20+1)[*2*]
Rapier Attack (1d20+5)[*21*] + Bless (if it is still up) (1d4)[*3*], Damage (1d8+3)[*7*]
Yue will move away from melee if it will not provoke an attack.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn checks his eldritch blast as the gnome is killed before he can launch his attack. Instead, he attacks the human who has just arrived with the same blast.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yue's rapier is nearly able to finish off the Goblin and Eldryn is able to take him down.

Byrok charges at the half elves and lands a strong hit, the new group both terrified and confused, with one member looking around and seeing if they saw any worms.


Caspian's turn.



*Initiative*
22 - Half-Elf 1, Half-Elf 2 (-10 health)
17 - Yue
11 - Human
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
02 - Caspian

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian takes aim at the closest enemy while yelling at Byrok, *"Get out da way Byrok!  We k-k-kk-kin end dis quicker!"*

*Spoiler: Att & Dam*
Show


(1d20+5)[*10*]
(1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

A final pair walk into this cave: a large hobgoblin in front of a short human man who looks into the cave is disgust.  "You haven't handled it yet?  Lord, you'd think there were six adversaries with all the fuss you're making.  Ah well."  He grips a book in his left hand and smirks.  "No witnesses."

*Spoiler: Initiative rolls*
Show


Sanbalet: (1d20+1)[*14*]
Hobgoblin: (1d20+1)[*6*]



The half elves try their hands at Byrok again.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half-Elf 1 Attack: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Half-Elf 1 Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]
Half-Elf 2 Attack: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Half-Elf 2 Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]




*Initiative*
22 - Half-Elf 1, Half-Elf 2 (-10 health)
17 - Yue
14 - Sanbalet
11 - Human
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 8/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/2


After sustaining a few injuries Yue is not keen to get another. She moves away from the enemies before loosing a bolt of fire at one of the Half-Elves.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move a few squares out of potential melee combat.
Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*22*], Damage (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn moves out of the way of the others, staying at the back of the group, but from where he will hopefully be clear of any area of attack effects. He decides to focus on the human, who he assumes is a mage of some type. He throws an eldritch blast at the man.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Eldritch Blast at the short human.
(1d20+4)[*20*] attack roll
(1d10+2)[*12*] damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yue is able to take down one of the Half elves with her fire bolt.

The new arrival looks over the group, frowning.  "You all have barely touched the casters.  And you call yourselves guards."  He attempts to target Eldryn with a Ray of Frost from behind his fighters.

*Spoiler: Sanbalet attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8)[*4*] 



The human guard tries to attack Caspian.

*Spoiler: human attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*] 



Sanbalet looks offended by Eldryn's attack.  "Lord, who pissed _you_ off?  Looks like I can't use the kid gloves on this."

Initiative
22 - Half-Elf 1
17 - Yue
14 - Sanbalet (-12 HP)
11 - Human
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok attacks his remaining foe, undeterred by the small cuts and wounds.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Byrok 27/34 HP
Attack the half-elf and if possible to do so without AOO, move to engage the hobgoblin.

Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

(1d20+6)[*17*]
(1d10+6)[*12*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian grunts and decides to cast Thunderwave. 

*Spoiler: Spell*
Show

Its a CON save, DC 12. Fail = 2d8 damage and pushed 10 back. Save = 1/2 dam and no push.  


*Spoiler: Spell damage*
Show

(2d8)[*7*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Byrok is able to deal a large blow to the Half-Elf but they stay standing - Byrok can maneuver closer to the Hobgolin and caster but doesn't leave the Half-Elf's range.

The hobgoblin pulls out a longbow and tries to hit Yue.
*Spoiler: Attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*9*]



A thunderwave erupts from Caspian, able to hit His opponent and the Half-Elf that Byrok is engaged with.
*Spoiler: Con saves*
Show


Half-Elf: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Human: (1d20+1)[*13*]

 

The Half-Elf attacks Byrok back in anger, though not in an empowered rage.
*Spoiler: Attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+4)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]




*Initiative*
22 - Half-Elf (-15 HP)
17 - Yue
14 - Sanbalet (-12 HP)
11 - Human (-3 HP)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 0/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: Unconscious
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 2/2


With a groan Yue collapses to the ground with an arrow protruding from her chest.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Death Save: (1d20)[*14*]
1 Success

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sanbalet points at Eldryn and tiny cannonballs erupt from his hand, seeking their target (magic missile).
*Spoiler: Magic Missile Damage*
Show


Missile 1: (1d4+1)[*5*]
Missile 2: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Missile 3: (1d4+1)[*2*]



The human, still charged with electricity, tries to hit Caspian.
*Spoiler: Human attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]





*Initiative*
22 - Half-Elf (-15 HP)
17 - Yue (Dying, 1 Success)
14 - Sanbalet (-12 HP)
11 - Human (-3 HP)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn shifts his attention to the half-elf, hoping to take them down to free his companions to then focus in turn on the spellcaster who had just attacked him. He throws another eldritch blast at the half-elf.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


Eldritch blast on the half-elf.
Attack roll (1d20+4)[*9*]
Damage roll (1d10+2)[*7*]

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok's attention becomes focused on the threat of magic and arrows.  As almost an afterthought, he stabs his pike into the half-elf before moving to engage Sanbalet and the hobgoblin archer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Byrok 27/34 HP

Attack the half-elf and move to be adjacent to Sanbalet and the hobgoblin (taking the AoO from the half-elf if he survives).

Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d10+6)[*8*]

----------


## Snarkhunter

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rerolling damage rolls of 1 or 2.

(1d10+6)[*9*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The Half-Elf dies from Byrok's hit and the Hobgoblin smiles.  "You seem like a worthy opponent."  He drops his bow and pulls out a longsword.

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show


Attack: (1d20+3)[*7*]
Damage: (1d10+1)[*7*]
Martial Advantage Damage: (2d6)[*10*]



Caspian and Yue's turn.


*Initiative*
17 - Yue (Dying, 1 Success)
14 - Sanbalet (-12 HP)
11 - Human (-3 HP)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspain attacks the human in front of him *Spoiler: Att & Dam*
Show

(1d20+5)[*10*] for hopefully (1d8+3)[*11*] damage


and as a bonus action will cast Shield of Faith on myself.  +2 to AC

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Caspian's attack misses, allowing the Human to try and fight back.

*Spoiler: Human*
Show

Attack: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]


Meanwhile, Sanbalet continues to focus on Eldryn with all three magic missiles.
*Spoiler: Magic Missile*
Show


Missile 1: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Missile 2: (1d4+1)[*2*]
Missile 3: (1d4+1)[*3*]




*Initiative*
17 - Yue (Dying, 1 Success)
14 - Sanbalet (-12 HP)
11 - Human (-3 HP)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 14/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: Prone
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2



Death Save: (1d20)[*20*]

With a groan Yue casts some healing magic upon herself while pulling the arrow from her chest.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok cared nothing for whatever the hobgoblin said.  His attention was focused on Sanbalet.  He's the leader, the big fish, and Byrok planned to hook him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Byrok 27/34 HP

Byrok will attack Sanbalet.

Rolls: Pike +6 (use inspiration if it seems likely to help), 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

(1d20+6)[*24*] (+(1d6)[*2*])
(1d10+6)[*13*]

So yea, keep the inspiration for now.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The leader is barely standing after Byrok's hit.

Eldryn still has a turn. 

*Initiative*
17 - Yue
14 - Sanbalet (-25 HP)
11 - Human (-3 HP)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn staggers, barely remaining on his feet. He then retaliates against Sanbalet by throwing another eldritch blast at him, hoping to do more damage this time rather than his last attempt, which had been poor.


*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


Throws Eldritch Blast
Attack roll (1d20+4)[*23*]
Damage roll (1d10+2)[*9*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

When Sanbalet goes down, the human looks over with fear in his eyes.  "This changes nothing," growls the Hobgoblin.  "We've almost won."

*Spoiler: Hobgoblin Intimidate vs Human Cha Save*
Show


Intimidate: (1d20-1)[*12*]
Human Cha save vs Intimidate Roll or 9, whichever is higher.
Cha Save: (1d20)[*6*]



The Hobgoblin attacks Byrok.

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Damage: (1d10+1)[*6*]



Caspian and Yue get to go.

*Initiative*
17 - Yue
11 - Human (-3 HP)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 14/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: Prone
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2



Seeing Eldryn struggling from wounds Yue reaches over and casts some healing magic.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cure Wounds on Eldryn (1d8+3)[*4*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian will attack the baddie in front of him. 

(1d20+5)[*14*]
(1d8+3)[*11*]

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Apologies, I could have sworn that I posted!

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The human gulps, clearly not wanting to be here anymore but tries to attack.

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show


Attack: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*] 



Eldryn and Byrok


*Initiative*
17 - Yue
11 - Human (-14 HP)
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn shifts his attention to the human enemy, hoping to finish the fight quickly. He blasts away with another bolt of eldritch energy.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Eldritch Blast
(1d20+4)[*14*] Attack roll
(1d10+2)[*3*] Damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The human goes down!  It's just the hobgoblin left.  Byrok's turn.

*Initiative*
17 - Yue
09 - Eldryn
06 - Byrok
06 - Hobgoblin
02 - Caspian

----------


## Snarkhunter

With his hooked spear still buried in the magic users corpse, Byrok turns towards the lone remaining opponent.  "Almost?" he growls threateningly and then rips free the weapon, spraying blood in a wide arc across them both.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Byrok will try an intimidate check to get the hobgoblin to surrender, using his might to threaten him (to substitute his strength score for the check and using the bardic inspiration).

Intimidate 1d20+6 (advantage) + 1d6 (bardic inspiration)

(1d20+6)[*15*]
(1d20+6)[*7*]
(1d6)[*2*] 

Is a 17 intimidate enough?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

*OOC* To counter that Intimidation check, I'm going to have the Hobgoblin roll a Charisma save.  I figure resisting this isn't exactly Wisdom, more a comparison of his confidence/force of personality/whatever.  I'll use your Intimidation roll as the DC.  On a tie, he will surrender (so I guess it's DC 18 for him).

*Spoiler: Charisma Save*
Show


(1d20-1)[*2*]



*OOC:* Ha!



The hobgoblin throws down his weapon in disgust.  You hear his heavy breaths and see him seething, but he knows when he's beat.  Judging by his earlier words, he's happy to convince subordinates to keep fighting but will not risk himself.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian will find a seat and sit down for a breather.  *"Is anyone hurt?"*

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 14/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Standing up after her near death experience Yue says :*"<Too close to death I was. Much better now.>"*

Yue mutters a quick prayer to the spirits and tries to stabilize Sanbalet, the human that was shouting orders, or whoever looks like they might be saved.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Medicine (1d20+3)[*16*] + Guidance (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

You're able to patch up their leader to make sure he doesn't bleed out.  He can be conscious or unconscious, whichever you'd prefer.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 14/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue takes off her pack, collects the arrow that almost killed her and puts it away.
She pulls out a roll of twine and cuts two lengths to securely tie up the leader and the hobgoblin.

*"<Gentlemen, could one of you search these men for weapons?>"*

While her companions take care of that she takes a few seconds to cast some cantrips, _mending_ to repair her cloths and _prestidigitation_ to remove the blood stains, to make herself presentable again.

Finally once all that is taken care of she organizes her thoughts and does her best to addresses the hobgoblin without her normal thick accent:
*"<Sir, would you kindly explain what it is that all of you were doing here?>"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unconscious, lets deal with one at a time.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian will cast cure wounds on himself before he starts gathering weapons from the fallen.

*Spoiler: Cure Wounds*
Show


(1d8+2)[*3*]



Sighing as the spell all but fizzles he groans and gets up to start.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn considers staying silent, but he is hurt pretty badly still. "I can do with healing magic, if you have access to more of it. I took several magic missiles, and they hurt me a fair bit," he says, showing the burn marks from where the spells hit him.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Finally once all that is taken care of she organizes her thoughts and does her best to addresses the hobgoblin without her normal thick accent:
> *"<Sir, would you kindly explain what it is that all of you were doing here?>"*


"We were just doing our job," he growls.  But as you all continue your work, he hates to admit that you all are in control of the situation.  He sighs.  "We're waiting for shipments.  Receive them here."

----------


## Lioslaith

*"MMMmhm."* Caspian grunts as he asks *"W-w-wwww-what sort of shipments?"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> *"MMMmhm."* Caspian grunts as he asks *"W-w-wwww-what sort of shipments?"*


"Nothing too bad, just.  Whatever we happen to _find_ around.  Spices, weapons.  Anything else that... well, it isn't fair that we bring goods in to sell and then our profits go to paying taxes, now does it?  We're doing the work and losing a cut?  We've just found a way to... make sure we don't lost our profits."

Assuming you would want to insight this, any decent roll would show he's telling the truth.  The items he lists are mostly ones that are heavily taxed, though they wouldn't mind smuggling in banned spices for example.

----------


## Lioslaith

*"S-s-ssss-so ye tried ta kill us fer s-s-ssss-some taxes?!?*

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 14/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


*"<And now they will be facing punishment for far more then tax evasion.>"*

Yue carefully searches the caster for anything that can be used to cast spells, ties up his fingers so they cannot make the gestures, and gages him so he cannot speak.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> *"S-s-ssss-so ye tried ta kill us fer s-s-ssss-some taxes?!?*


"We would also be able to sell your weapons and anything else of value on you, as well," the Hobgoblin says, not reading the room.




> Yue carefully searches the caster for anything that can be used to cast spells, ties up his fingers so they cannot make the gestures, and gages him so he cannot speak.


You secure the caster in such a way that he can't cast any spells.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 14/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue takes a minute to search the room and examine the boat.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn starts to carefully search the bodies on the ground, as well as the prisoners, for anything valuable or of other interest, such as notes. He is particularly careful to search the spellcaster slowly, to make sure he finds anything the man might have hidden.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

There are a few boxes in this room and under inspection they reveal the same type of items that the Hobgoblin said they smuggled.  The boat is sturdy and seems to be used frequently enough.  It could carry up to six people, plus have room for a couple boxes.  If Caspian (or anyone familiar with boats) were to guess, this boat would be used to row out to a larger vessel and then bring the boxes in to the cave you fought in.

There is a path leading north (toward where the house would be).

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn starts to carefully push onwards down the corridor leading to the house, exploring on his own at first. He allows the others to fall behind a little as he moves, so he is the only one at immediate risk. He is very careful, as he is wary of traps more than enemies being present. He moves about thirty feet along the corridor before returning to report to the others.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

From the stock room where you fought, you continue toward another passage.  The incline of the passage is perceptibly greater in this area. Coarse matting has been laid in places on the floor, negating some of the slope's slipperiness.

To the right, Eldryn sees a storage cavern where boxes and other contraband are stacked.  In particular, you see five bolts of silk that look expensive and eight casks of brandy.  There are also chairs in this room, it looks like this is where some of the bandits may have been when the fight started.  There are no other exits from this cavern.

To the left, more caverns.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue follows Eldryn and starts looking through the contraband.

*"<We will need a bigger boat.>"*

She looks over the silks holding them up contemplating which would make a nice dress.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn studies the bolts of silk and the boxes, without actually touching any of them. He glances at the other caverns without traveling down them. Then he nods his agreement with Yue. "Yes, I suppose we could be considered the new owners of this contraband. Though the authorities may disagree, should they learn of its existence," he says. Then he returns to the others and fills them in on what they have discovered. "There is a storage room down the corridor. Some contraband there, and a seating area for the people we fought, I am guessing. There are more caverns beyond that one, but I haven't gone down them yet," he says to the rest of the party.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian grunts and leads the way deeper into the caverns.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, you had the cavern that you fought the smugglers in, which headed north and then branched right and left.  Right was the loot cavern, nothing else there.

To the left, you continue about 20 feet before you see a branch again.  You can see south into a roughly circular, naturally formed cavern is about twenty-five feet in diameter.  It looks like there is another path to the left out of the southern cavern.

The other branch lets you continue forward.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


After selecting some silk that best compliments her complexion Yue follows Caspian in exploring the rest of the caves.

----------


## Snarkhunter

While his companions rested and recovered, Byrok had directed his efforts to loading the boat with any serviceable equipment from the dead smugglers in plans of selling it later.  Afterwards each corpse was dragged to a suitable location to be burned, a task which he planned to complete once their exploration was finished.

Seeing his companions roused and beginning to delve deeper into the cave, Byrok grabs the hobgoblin prisoner and follows.  "It'd be smart for you to warn us of any dangers here, Mr. AlmostWon," he growled as they pressed further into the damp passage.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2



*"<Caspian, perhaps we should check the right path. I think it might lead up into the house.>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Heading to the right, you see a cavern that turns back to the left (you can assume there's one more cavern down here, to connect the areas you know of) and a stone staircase leading up to a door.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn decides to follow the cavern entrance towards the left hand side, where the presumed other cavern will be. He figures it is best to protect their backs before they proceed into what they assume to be the house.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

This cavern makes a connection from where the party stands now to the south path a little while ago.  It opens into a larger area.  This uneven, naturally formed cavern is about twenty feet in diameter and the walls and ceiling are caked with slime.

So, you don't see any other obvious passages out of here, aside from one that leads you back to where you've already been.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

(From discussion in the OOC chat, you decide to go up the stairs)

You walk up the stone staircase and see a door in the wall.  It is silent as it opens and you look inside.

This torchlit chamber was once a large cellar, but it has since been converted into living quarters. Ten crude beds stand along the south wall, each with a wooden locker at its foot.  A long wooden trestle table ringed by rickety stools dominates the center of the room. Metal cutlery, cups, and dirty plates sit atop the table.  A cookstove is installed near the table, and evidence of recently cooked meals sits in pots atop it. A large ham hangs from a loop of twine near the stove.

A sturdy set of stairs leads to a trapdoor in the ceiling above. There are two wooden doors in the east side of the room and a door on the north wall.

As you enter the room and look back at the door you came through, you see that it fits seamlessly with the wall - if you didn't know about it, this door would have been hard to spot.

----------


## Lioslaith

*"MMMMmmmhm.  Wonder h-h-hhh-how long this place been used for s-s-sss-smugglin?"*

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue checks on the ham.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The ham looks well cure - you're guessing one of the smugglers has a lot of knowledge on how to prepare meats.  All of the food you see is recently cooked and still pretty warm, as if they were getting ready for a meal just before being called to the fight.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue goes to cut a small slice off the ham with her dagger while keeping an eye on the prisoner that Byrok is holding to see how they react.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Insight? (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The ham tastes really good!  Your prisoner (I'm assuming the leader, Sanbalet) doesn't seem to react in any particular way.  He definitely wasn't the cook.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


While snacking on the food, so it doesn't go to waste, Yue begins trying to open the foot lockers from a safe distance with Mage Hand and peaking inside.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The foot lockers are all locked - it looks like someone able to pick locks might be able to open them or someone with a crowbar could use good old fashioned strength.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue approaches the prisoner.

*"<You know where keys are? We will be handing you to the authorities soon. You can have one last good meal here...>"* she gestures to the spread *"<or we can take you in hungry.>"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion: (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

"Well, seeing as those contain the _personal_ belongings of my friends, I would guess that unless someone was forgetful the keys would be on their _unconscious bodies_ or somewhere by their bed."

I think you guys searched the bodies before, so we can retcon you finding the keys earlier or they could be found by doing a pretty quick search of the room (no check needed).

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


 Yue tries the various keys on the different foot lockers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Retcon is fine.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn eyes the meat warily, worried in case the enemy's last act before leaving for the fight could be poisoning the food in case the party made it this far. He decides not to mention it, but declines to eat any himself, just in case. He studies the doors, and presses his ear up against each, in the hope of hearing anything on the other side.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Eldryn will make a Perception check against each of the three doors plus the trapdoor.
(1d20+2)[*8*] Roll 1
(1d20+2)[*8*] Roll 2
(1d20+2)[*9*] Roll 3
(1d20+2)[*16*] Roll 4

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The lockers contain personal effects; each also has a coin purse that holds 7 gp and 15 sp.

North Door: It seems like there are no traps on this - if anything, you'd guess this door might be hidden from the other side.

East Door 1: This door appears normal.

East Door 2: This door has a wooden bar across it, held in brackets on the frame and the door itself. The word "DANGER" is scrawled on that door in the Common tongue using chalk.

Trapdoor at the top of stairs: This is definitely trapped, though not from this side.  You can't tell exactly how it would trigger or what would happen, but if someone was around the other side of the trapdoor something would surely happen.

----------


## Snarkhunter

"Let's check them all," suggests Byrok as he moves toward the north door and prepares to open it.

----------


## Lioslaith

I follow in behind them, backing them up.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Shoulder-height wooden bottle racks line the north and west walls here. There appear to be no intact bottles left in the racks and shattered bottles cover the floor.

Against the east wall, at the foot of the stairs, rest two large metal storage bins that appear to be empty.

In the center of the room lies a human corpse clad in plate mail; a longsword lies by the corpse's right side, and a large shield covers its legs.

This room is a wine cellar, with stairs leading up to the house above.  The door you use to come in is hidden from the other side - it would have taken some searching for you to find it.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue examines the corpse.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cause of death, how long has it been been dead?
Medicine? (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The armor seems to have taken bludgeoning damage and there is dried blood on the floor from stab wounds.  This person seems to have been killed in a fight by common weapons.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue approaches the prisoner.
*"<Care to explain who this was and why they were killed?>"*

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn studies the dead being from a distance, not getting too close. He stays near the exit back to the main chamber, just in case they get attacked from behind. He turns his head, though, to hear what the captive has to say about the dead person and their story.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> *"<Care to explain who this was and why they were killed?>"*


"I have absolutely no idea..." He pauses, looks over your group, and accepts that he really couldn't bluff his way out of this one.  "what his name was.  He threatened our business venture so we... had a little sparring match.  Shame he didn't make it."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue studies the face of the body and tries to commit it to memory so she can show it to authorities later with Minor Illusion.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Noticing the dings in the suit of plate mail, Byrok inspects it carefully to see if he could use it, and if there's anything else of value or usefulness on the corpse.

*Spoiler: Skill check*
Show

Perception 1d20 + 4 = (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The plate mail is banged up but still useable, it would fit a medium creature.  This person also had a londsword and shield, still in good condition.  Finally, there is the remains of an explorer's pack: backpack, bedroll, mess kit, tinderbox, 10 torches, 50 ft. hemp rope.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2



*"<Should we put him to rest in the ground or at sea?>"*

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok begins gathering up the assorted items, and replies to Yue "Let's wrap him up in some of the bedding here and return him to be buried in town.  It's not that far back anyway."

After gathering the gear, Byrok will wrap the corpse up in some sheets from the last room as a temporary shroud with plans to take him back to town after we finish our exploration.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Where to next?  You've got a couple of staircases going up (presumably to the house) and a couple unopened rooms off the the room where you found the food.

----------


## Lioslaith

Lets finish checking out the lower rooms before going up.  Don't like leaving things behind.

----------


## Izzarra

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yes, we should check the rest of the underground stuff before we go up.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Your options are

North Door > Stairs: You found the body through this door and see stairs up to the house.

East Door 1: This door appears normal.

East Door 2: This door has a wooden bar across it, held in brackets on the frame and the door itself. The word "DANGER" is scrawled on that door in the Common tongue using chalk.

Trapdoor at the top of stairs: This is definitely trapped, though not from this side. You can't tell exactly how it would trigger or what would happen, but if someone was around the other side of the trapdoor something would surely happen.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok puts on the plate mail as even somewhat battered it is better than his old chainmail.  Then he walks over to the eastern door without the bar, turns to the group to make sure everyone is ready, and opens it to look inside.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Unlike the barracks, this small room holds comfortable furnishings and appears to be well cared for.

A comfortable-looking bed in the northwest corner has a wooden locker at its foot.

A small wooden table stands against the east wall, with a padded leather chair beside it. On the table, a brass three-branch candlestick with three burning candles provides the room with bright light. The candles, though not fresh, are far from spent.

Under the table is a small wooden box and an unlit bullseye lantern with a movable shutter over the lens.

On a shelf above the table sit three books. In the northeast corner is a closed wooden wardrobe.



EDIT:  Sanbalet looks annoyed when you enter this room.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2



Yue asks Sanbalet *"<This room, is it yours?>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

He sighs, considering a lie but knowing it won't help anything.  "Yes, this is my room."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


*"<We can take your personal items and hand them over to the authorities when we turn you in.>"*

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn picks up the three books, leafing through them to see what they are about, and hoping they may be magical.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Eldryn picks up the three books, leafing through them to see what they are about, and hoping they may be magical.


The books include:

A volume of erotic poetry, fully illustratedA naval almanac listing tide times for the area of coast around Saltmarsh (a total of one hundred miles of coastline is covered)A treatise concerning the demigod Iuz and its minions

Inside the third book is a sheet of parchment featuring a few simple words and phrases in the Common tongue and their equivalents in Goblin. The words include "stop," "fight," "lift," "come," and so forth.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn slips the books into his backpack. The erotic poetry may be worth a little money, but the book on Iuz could prove of interest to the Temples, and the book on the coastline could prove handy for the party, should they need to go to sea in the area at all.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Alright, is there anything else you want to do in this room/do you want to do a more in depth investigation (if you do, make an Investigation check).

----------


## Snarkhunter

While his companions focused their attention on the room, Byrok kept his eyes on Sanbalet, trying to catch any subtle clues to where the magic-user may have stashed things of real value.

----------


## Snarkhunter

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roll Insight to see where Sanbalet has hidden things.
Roll 1d20+4 = (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

OOC: Sorry, wasn't around much this weekend.

You follow Sanbalet's eyes to his table and after some investigating you find a button to open a secret compartment.  It seems empty, though it looks like the perfect size for a spellbook (which you found on him.  Had you surprised the cultists it would have been hidden here).

You feel confident that there aren't any more hidden compartments here.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue points to the door with the 'Danger' sign and asks Sanbalet *"<What's through there?>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

"Ugh, the others claimed that it was haunted by the spirit of the alchemist who used to live here.  I thought it was them trying to get out of work but then something kept trying to break down the door from the other side.

So we've just kept it locked.  It's probably fine.  Whatever it is doesn't usually try to break out, unless you're really loud."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue raises an eyebrow and looks at the others.

----------


## Snarkhunter

"Well, we were hired to see if this place was really haunted ..." Byrok responds.

He then positions the prisoner across the room and away from the other doors.  When the others are ready, Byrok will try to quietly remove the bar and open the door.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The party has as many turns as they would like to prepare for going in here, but to move us forward...

Light spilling in from the large room behind you barely shows that the chamber is only about twelve feet across and the corners are filled with shadow. What little you can see is dingy and dirty.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn prepares his eldritch blasts once again, then slowly moves into the formerly blocked off room. He looks very carefully into the shadows for any signs of movement by anything, either alive or dead.

----------


## Lioslaith

Caspian grunts and readies his trident.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Ah, should have noted - anyone who has darkvision can see six skeletons in this room and, after a few moments, you can swear they start to move...

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn spots the moving skeletons, and immediately he backs out of the room. "Everyone get out of the room. Cluster around the doorway, so we can all take them on one at a time," he calls out.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Y'all have time, but just wanted to get the skeletons in order.

*Skeleton A*: 12
*Skeleton B*: 8
*Skeleton C*: 7
*Skeleton D*: 7
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Snarkhunter

Once Eldryn is clear of the room, Byrok steps into the doorway and readies his weapon to attack the first enemy which approaches.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue stands well back and prepares to throw some fire at any skeleton that comes out.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*14*], Damage (1d10)[*5*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The skeletons are slow to rise, but eventually begin to lumber over toward you, with murder in their eye sockets and chest cavities.

As they approach, everyone gets a readied attack on them.  Skeleton A reaches the doorway and is immediately hit with Yue's fire and (possibly) Byrok's weapon.



Byrok, you can make your opportunity attack now along with anyone else who would have prepared for the slow moving skeletons.
Yue, feel free to take your turn as well, since you're at the top of initiative.



*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Skeleton A (-5 HP)*: 12
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton B*: 8
*Skeleton C*: 7
*Skeleton D*: 7
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Snarkhunter

As a skeleton approaches, Byrok attacks!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+4 (reroll 1's and 2's)

Attack: (1d20+6)[*26*]
Damage: (1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## Snarkhunter

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Critical Hit!

+2d10 damage because Half-Orc Savage Attacks.

(2d10)[*9*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

On Byrok's surprise round, he strikes the Skeleton with his pike.  When he does, he's disappointed that the attack was not as effective as he hoped.  Pulling the Pike away, he sees that his attack made contact with a a thin protective around the skeleton's bones that cracks and crumbles away after being struck once.

Still, the force of the blow is enough to break the magic holding the bones together and they fall to the ground, inert.


*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton B*: 8
*Skeleton C*: 7
*Skeleton D*: 7
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue throws more fire towards the advancing skeletons.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*10*], Damage (1d10)[*2*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yue's attack misses, unable to get a clear shot around the crowded door.

*Byrok's turn, as well as a surprise round and initiative for anyone else.*

----------


## Snarkhunter

A low growl escapes Byrok's throat as he feels his inner rage reawaken.  His eyes dart between the various enemies and his muscles tighten, ready the greet the next one that approaches.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Byrok will start to Rage and ready an attack on the next skeleton that steps into range.

Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

Attack: (1d20+6)[*19*]
Damage: (1d10+6)[*14*]

----------


## paradox26

As Eldryn retreats from the room, he immediately launches an eldritch blast at the nearest skeleton. The blast reaches out in an instant flash of light and heat, in an attempt to fry the skeleton.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+1)[*19*] Initiative
(1d20+4)[*23*] Eldritch Blast attack action
(1d10+2)[*9*] eldritch blast damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Between Eldryn's Eldritch blast and Byrok's attack, the next skeleton goes down.

Only one of the skeletons is able to reach Byrok

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show


(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d6+2)[*8*]
Assuming it hits, damage will be halved for rage.



At the end of the turn, a faint blue light seems to glow in the far corner of the room, as if from a crack where the floor meets the wall.


All three of you get a turn.


*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton C*: 7
*Skeleton D*: 7
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


More fire!
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*11*], Damage (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

11 is a miss

Byrok, Eldryn, your turn

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn keeps an eye on the crack in the ground where it is glowing, but for now he mostly focuses on the main threat, the skeletons. He launches another eldritch blast at the skeleton that is now nearest, having helped to take on down already.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+4)[*13*] attack roll for eldritch blast
(1d10+2)[*11*] damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

13... barely hits.  Byrok's turn.


*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton C (-11 HP)*: 7
*Skeleton D*: 7
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok's mouth curls into a vicious smile as the skeleton's attack glances harmlessly off his recently looted plate armor.  Planting his feet, he prepares smash apart another skeleton with his next attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack the next skeleton that steps into range.

Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

Attack: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Damage: (1d10+6)[*11*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Halfway through the skeletons, another one steps up to try and take on Byrok.

*Spoiler: Skeleton Attack*
Show


(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d6+2)[*7*]

On Byrok, so halved.




The blue light from further in the room grows, as if a secret door has opened to another room.  Nothing has come through yet.




*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton D*: 7
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 2/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue adds a little flourish to the spell hoping that it will actually hit this time.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*18*], Damage (1d10)[*4*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Hit!  Eldryn, Byrok, your turns.

*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton D (-4 HP)*: 7
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn sees yet another of his blasts take effect successfully. Flushed with the success, and the joy of combat, he launches another eldritch blast. This time, he aims at the second one in line, as the skeleton at the front of the line was already badly damaged, and as a full strength blast would probably be overkill.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+4)[*14*] Eldritch Blast attack roll
(1d10+2)[*12*] damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Another skeleton falls!  Byrok!

*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The skeleton moves forward and attacks!
*Spoiler: Attack*
Show


(1d20+4)[*20*]
(1d6+2)[*5*]
At raging Byrok, you know the drill.




More blue light appears in the back of the room.  A hunched corpse wearing a pointed hat and dressed in a robe embroidered with mystic symbols crosses through the hidden door. Thin wisps of beard float from its bony jaw. It raises a finger, tracing arcane symbols in the air. In a hoarse voice, it speaks: "Secrets found and lost then found again. Your paltry minds cannot fathom..."

*Spoiler: Skeletal Alchemist*
Show


Initiative:
(1d20+1)[*10*]








*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeletal Alchemist*: 10
*Skeleton E*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok continues to defend the door as yet another skeleton approaches.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready an attack on the next skeleton that steps into range.

Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

Attack: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Damage: (1d10+6)[*7*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

As the skeleton takes its first hit, the protective layer around the bones prevents some damage and breaks.

Yue, Eldryn, and another Byrok turn.  The Alchemist is in the back corner, you'd need range to hit it.



*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeletal Alchemist*: 10
*Skeleton E (-3 HP)*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn is startled to see the skeletal alchemist rise up. So there were mystical undead in the place after all, and not merely normal skeletons. He lines up the alchemist, and sends an eldritch blast at it, trying to take it down from range, before it can start throwing either spells or alchemical cocktails at the party.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+4)[*20*] Eldritch Blast against alchemist
(1d10+2)[*6*] damage roll

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Hit!


*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeletal Alchemist (-6 HP)*: 10
*Skeleton E (-3 HP)*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue steps forward with fingers spread wide and blasts the skeletons with a cone of flame then ducks away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Burning hands as discussed OOC.
Dex Save DC 13 (3d6)[*9*] fire damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

*Spoiler: Dex Saves*
Show


Alchemist: (1d20+1)[*5*]
Alchemist (Advantage): (1d20+1)[*11*]
Skeleton E: (1d20+2)[*22*]



The skeleton in the doorway manages to dodge most of the flames with surprising speed.  However, the alchemist simply stares into the fire.  You hear the shattering of glass and the fire destroys some of the glass vials hidden under its threadbare robes.

Byrok!


*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeletal Alchemist (-15 HP)*: 10
*Skeleton E (-7 HP)*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok's relentless assault pauses for just a moment in awe of his companions power as the send bolts of magic and gouts of flame into their enemies.  Not to be outdone, he continues his attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready an attack on the next skeleton that steps into range.

Rolls: Pike +6, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's)

Attack: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Damage: (1d10+6)[*12*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Unfortunately, Byrok's attack doesn't match up this round, unable to hit the nearby skeleton.  For his efforts, he is attacked by that skeleton and the alchemist.

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show


Skeleton: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]

Alchemist Attack 1: (1d20+3)[*10*]
Alchemist Damage 1: (1d8+1)[*9*] acid

Alchemist Attack 2: (1d20+3)[*5*]
Alchemist Damage 2: (1d8+1)[*9*] acid



The skeleton near Byrok lands an attack, but it seems the alchemist is a bit rusty from being, well, dead, and the vials land nowhere near Byrok.


Everyone, do your thing.


*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeletal Alchemist (-15 HP)*: 10
*Skeleton E (-7 HP)*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Firebolt on the Alchemist
Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+5)[*18*], Damage (1d10)[*5*]

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn is pleased to see that the alchemist is vulnerable, and he continues his attacks on the undead magic using alchemist. He launches another eldritch blast at the creature, trying to destroy it before it could throw more vials at the party.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+4)[*24*] Eldritch blast on alchemist
(1d10+2)[*6*] Eldritch blast damage

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn seems to hit the creature front on. He studies it as the blast lashes out at it.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions continued*
Show


He rolled a natural 20, and as it is a ray, that should be a potential crit, so I will roll for the confirmation and extra damage.
(1d20+4)[*23*] attack confirm
(1d10+2)[*9*] extra potential damage

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, the way critical hits work you don't need to roll to confirm.  So you would have gotten a crit and been able to roll the damage die again, but not at the +2 a second time.  I'm counting that as 13 damage (6+7).  Regardless...

*Spoiler: Crit Rules*
Show





> If the d20 roll for an attack is a 20, the attack hits regardless of any modifiers or the target's AC. This is called a critical hit, which is explained later in this chapter. - PHB 194





> Critical Hits
> 
> When you score a critical hit, you get to roll extra dice for the attack's damage against the target. Roll all of the attack's damage dice twice and add them together. Then add any relevant modifiers as normal. To speed up play, you can roll all the damage dice at once.
> 
> For example, if you score a critical hit with a dagger, roll 2d4 for the damage, rather than 1d4, and then add your relevant ability modifier. If the attack involves other damage dice, such as from the rogue's Sneak Attack feature, you roll those dice twice as well. - PHB 196






The Eldritch Blast hits the alchemist and you hear the clattering of dozens of bones as they fly in all directions, bouncing off the ceiling walls and floor.  Its tattered cloak lays on the ground, unmoving.

The other skeletons don't seem to pay any attention to this, though in comparison they don't seem like they will take as much effort to defeat.

Byrok.


*Initiative:*

*Yue*: 22
*Eldryn*: 19
*Byrok*: 10
*Skeleton E (-7 HP)*: 7
*Skeleton F*: 7

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok barely feels the small cuts inflicted by the skeletons.  He continues, his fighting spirit bolstered by the skeletal alchemist's demise.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Byrok is down to 26/34 and will use second wind as a bonus action, then attack the skeleton, then action surge and attack again.

Rolls: Second wind 1d10+2;  Pike +6 to hit, 1d10+6 (reroll 1's and 2's) damage

Second wind: (1d10+2)[*8*]

Attack:  (1d20+6)[*23*]
Damage:  (1d10+6)[*15*]

Action Surge Attack:  (1d20+6)[*20*]
Action Surge Damage:  (1d10+6)[*8*]

----------


## Snarkhunter

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rerolling the Action Surge Damage because it was a 2.

Action Surge Damage: (1d10+6)[*12*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

With those two strikes, the final skeletons go down.  You now are looking into a room full of skeleton bones, though a few of them (6) reflect the light.  Inspecting this, you see that they are dipped in gold.  Though the alchemist's robes are tattered and likely useless, digging under them reveals an empty bag of holding.

The secret door that the alchemist entered through is wide open and leads to another room.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


*"<I have heard of foul magics that can raise the dead, but have never seen it myself.>"*

Yue draws her Rapier and pokes the bones a few times to be sure that they have finished moving.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn relaxes a little as the undead stop moving on the ground. He prods the alchemist with his boot, then examines the golden bones in curiosity. He then picks up the bag of holding and reaches inside it, on the off chance it has something stored inside it.

Once he has examined the bag of holding, he goes to the open door the alchemist came through and peers through to the next room.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The gold coated bones seem like they might be worth something if you sold them and the bag of holding is, indeed, empty.

A bench runs down the west wall of what seems to be a laboratory. On the bench are jars of powders and liquids and several pieces of chemical apparatus.

There is a table against the south wall, forming an L-shape with the bench. A book is open on the table.

Also on the table is a candlestick, with a tiny stump of unlit candle still in it, and a variety of other items that, even in the dim light, shine with the warmth of pure gold. One of these objects looks like a human skull.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2



*"<To Captain Xendros we should take these bones. Proof that there were more then bandits here and that Master Traibar was honest.>"*

Yue is deeply interested in the many reagents in the laboratory and the book. Carefully she begins looking over what is there.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She has proficiency with the herbalism and poisoner's kit.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The book is titled _Ye Secret of Ye Philosopher's Stone_, no author.

It is written in common, but it seems like this book wasn't exactly edited for readability.  It would take 8 hours of study to read the book along with an Arcana check to gain knowledge from this book.  At first glance, it seems like the book is trying to instruct the reader on how to create something called a philosopher's stone.




The reagents seem like they would have any number of uses and are what they appear to be.

*OOC:* It doesn't really give details on these but if you want to take any components for simple spells from here, you're welcome to.  If you have anything else you wanna do with them, let me know.

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok picks up the golden human skull, tapping it to see if it is solid gold or just some coating.  With a thoughtful expression he then approaches Sanbalet and examines his head, as if wondering if his bones might be equally valuable.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2



Yue borrows the bag of holding from Eldryn and begins packing all of the bones from the undead skeletons, the book on the Philosopher's Stone, and any valuable reagents from the laboratory.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn hands over the bag of holding without question, and watches as the valuable goods are placed inside the bag. He says, "I wonder what the purpose was in coating the bones in gold. That is an expensive material to coat bones with for no good reason."

When everything is packed away, he goes back and opens the door leading upwards to what he assumes is the house. He hopes to catch any further enemies by surprise, but even so, he is very careful and quiet as he opens the door. If he sees any, he will equally quietly head back to the laboratory, where the party will have the advantage in a fight.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Byrok picks up the golden human skull, tapping it to see if it is solid gold or just some coating.  With a thoughtful expression he then approaches Sanbalet and examines his head, as if wondering if his bones might be equally valuable.


This skull is fully gold, not just plating.  As for Sanbalet, he doesn't seem to be aware that this room existed and his people had barred it off, so there's probably no connection there.




> Yue borrows the bag of holding from Eldryn and begins packing all of the bones from the undead skeletons, the book on the Philosopher's Stone, and any valuable reagents from the laboratory.


For loot, you get: a gold skull, a gold apple, a gold rose, 5 gold discs, gold coins totaling 47 gp.




> When everything is packed away, he goes back and opens the door leading upwards to what he assumes is the house. He hopes to catch any further enemies by surprise, but even so, he is very careful and quiet as he opens the door. If he sees any, he will equally quietly head back to the laboratory, where the party will have the advantage in a fight.


How far do you want to explore on your own? Just the room at the top of either staircase or going through the full house?  There's two full floors of the house and while you're sure any enemies would have come down by now, there may be traps.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn only explores to the top of the staircase.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Eldryn only explores to the top of the staircase.


So, there were two staircases to check:

The staircase from the large gathering room leads up to what looks like a trapdoor.  As you approach, you get the sense that there is a magical trap at the top, based on proximity.  If you want to continue up that staircase, let me know.

There was also a staircase in the room to the north, where you found the dead remains of an adventurer.  Those stairs lead up to the scullery.  This room displays the effects of damp and decay more than most. Mold grows in patches on the floor, walls, and ceiling. A large copper cask, split, discolored and empty, stands under the window, with a small heap of crockery shards on the floor beside it.  There is one door in this room, leading west.

You also get a sense that there is a magical trap here, specifically for anyone who steps on the top stair.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn waits for the others to finish what they are doing, then he says, "There are two staircases. One has a proximity trap, the other has a trap on the top step, so be careful not to step onto the top step. Are you ready to proceed? I recommend we go up the second staircase first, as I don't have a way to avoid a proximity trap at all."

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

To move you guys forward, you can make it to the scullery without issue, skipping over the trapped step.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


After collecting everything in the lab Yue draws her Rapier and prepares to go upstairs.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn steps over the trapped step, and makes his way into the scullery. He then starts to explore that room, listening at any doors he finds for signs of activity.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

There's really nothing of interest in this room and you don't hear any sounds from the only other door in the room.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue gets into position to loose a bolt of fire through anything that might be on the other side of the door and nods that she is ready.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Readied action to cast firebolt if anything attacks.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn carefully opens the door silently, then charges through into the next room, clearing the doorway for the others to get in after him.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

This kitchen is dirty and damp, with patches of gray mold and cobwebs on the floor, walls, and ceiling. In the southwest corner is some iron cooking equipment with a chimney above. Next to it, under the window, is a cracked and discolored stone sink.

To the right of the sink, a small, closed wooden cupboard is fixed to the wall about five feet above floor level.

Against the far wall, a flight of wooden stairs leads upward from west to east; the woodwork of the staircase is decayed, and a few of the treads are missing.



So, stairs going up to the second floor, door going out to the south.  It takes a moment but you also find a set of footprints on the ground, which look like they are headed toward the staircase you just came up.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn first opens the cupboard, then, if he finds nothing of interest, he heads for the stairs, following the footprints as quietly as he can.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

So, the footprints went to the staircase to the basement - the one you just walked up.  With Yue's survival check, you can tell that they were made earlier that day, before you all entered the house.  They probably belong to one of the bandits you already fought.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


*"<The footprints are recent, one of the smugglers might have spotted us when we arrived.>"*

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn nods understanding, then indicates the staircase. He starts to carefully ascend the stairs, watching out for broken or missing steps as he goes, to ensure he doesn't fall through. He puts his foot down carefully on each step, before placing all of his weight onto  it.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue carefully follows Eldryn, ready to cast a firebolt if anything attacks.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Going up the stairs is tense, but the stairs do not break.

Along the north wall of this area, a staircase descends to the ground floor of the rear of the house. The treads appear to be loose and perilous.

Another staircase along the east wall climbs to the upper level. This stair has mostly collapsedonly the lowest six steps are still intact, and there is no easy access to the hole in the ceiling to where the staircase used to lead. A heap of rotten timber lies in the northeast corner.

Aside from the opening to the attic, there is a hallway leading south, with doors to two rooms before opening up to a larger landing.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue peaks into one of the rooms off the hallway.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Yue looks into the first room down the hallway...

This room appears to have been used for storage. A large, ill-made oak chest stands under the window, its lid closed. Elsewhere in the room lie three broken wooden chairs, two splintered wooden buckets, and a mildewed sack. Just inside the door is a heap of clothing; these garments have collected little dust, appearing to have been placed here only recently.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn makes his way into the first room with Yue. He gestures at the box, and carefully tries to lift the lid. If it is locked, he blasts the lock with an eldritch blast.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The chest opens easy and sits empty, dust settled on the inside.

----------


## paradox26

Disappointed but not surprised, Eldryn moves to the second door. He considers carefully opening it, but instead decides to take anyone inside by surprise. So he bursts into the room, an eldritch blast at the ready for anyone inside.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Damp mold covers portions of the walls and ceiling in this large bedroom, and rubbish is strewn liberally around the floor. In the center is a single mattress that has been badly torn, from which stuffing protrudes. Under the window sits a large wooden chest, the timbers split and its lid closed.

Assuming you investigate the wooden chest...

The chest is not locked and opens easily. Inside is a pile of moldy, ragged clothing in styles that were never in fashionnothing of valueand a bundle of documents. These pages are rotted and stained, their meaning lost long ago.

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2



*"<Not much up here that we need to check, I think.>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

OOC: Just gonna move you along to the next intersection.


Continuing south, you find yourselves on a balcony, looking over the main entrance of the house.  The balcony rail is broken in several places.  You see hallways leading to the east and west wings of the house on both floors, and just before the east wing starts you see a staircase leading down to the first floor landing.

Down on the first floor, the walls are bare and bits of smashed furniture lie upon the floor.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn goes down to the first floor landing. From there he starts to search, just in case there is a secret door somewhere in the room. He also looks for signs of footprints, just in case someone has been in the room recently.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

As you explore the rest of the house you are able to find little of value (see the OOC thread) but find an urgent situation in one of the bedrooms on the second floor.



In the southeast corner of this decayed bedroom lies a man; he is alive, though bound and gagged. He is clad only in undergarments and appears to have no weapons or equipment.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn cuts him free, then steps back warily. "Who are you, stranger? And how did you come to be here?" he asks.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

The man rubs his wrists and then head, where he appears to have a lump.  "I stopped in here last night to sleep - I was on my way to Saltmarsh to look for some work and figured it would be better here than on the road.  I entered what I think was a kitchen and then someone must have come up from behind me and attacked.  I fell unconscious and woke up some time ago.  It was already light but I don't know how long it has been.  My name is Ned, by the way."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue bows as she introduces herself.
*"<Greetings Master Ned, I am Yue. How are you feeling? One should be careful after being knocked out.>"*

----------


## Snarkhunter

Byrok had quietly kept guard over the prisoners as his two companions searched the property.  He kept his attention focused on Sanbalet as Ned explained his story, trying to discern any hint of truth or falsehood.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roll Insight to see if Ned is telling the truth

Roll:  1d20 +4  = (1d20+4)[*9*]

----------


## paradox26

Greetings, Ned. I am Eldryn, of House Duskryn. I am glad we happened to come here, so we were able to free you. The people who were here were not good people. How do you feel? Will you be able to come to town with us? I would not recommend traveling alone, what with the bump on your head and unfamiliarity with the area and everything," Eldryn says. He remains back a little, in case the man is fooling them and about to attack, though he doubts that. Why would the smugglers tie up one of their own men to attack later, when he would have been more useful to them fighting down below in the tunnels?

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

"I'm sore," Ned says, rubbing his head again.  "But I'll manage.  I've been in fights before, just... I was able to see my opponent.  I would appreciate an escort into Saltmarsh.

But, what do you mean of the people here?  You found the person who attacked me?"

----------


## Snarkhunter

Hearing the question, Byrok pushes Sanbalet forward in front of Ned.  "It was this one here or the criminals working for him.  We're taking them back to town now for further questioning."

Byrok changes his attention to Ned's face hoping to discern from his reaction if he has any recognition or feelings about the captive wizard.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since the previous Insight check on Sanbalet didn't go so well, lets try one on Ned.

Roll Insight:  1d20+4 = (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Ned looks scared, possibly shocked at seeing his attacker and takes a step back.  "Well, I feel better knowing that they have been apprehended.  Shall... shall we move on to town then?"  Ned's face is hard to read, he doesn't seem to recognize Sanbalet's face directly but he keeps his distance from Sanbalet after that for one reason or another.  From then on, Ned is focused on making it to town.

Sanbalet's eyes narrow as he looks at Ned, calculating.  He stays quiet in the moment, but when there's a chance he gets the attention of your party and looks to have a private conversation.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn sees that Sanbalet wants to talk, so when the party is on their own, he directs the prisoner to come along to a private spot near the house where the party can talk to him without Ned hearing.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Eldryn sees that Sanbalet wants to talk, so when the party is on their own, he directs the prisoner to come along to a private spot near the house where the party can talk to him without Ned hearing.


"I believe I have information that will be valuable for yourselves and the town.  But..." he looks down to himself, at whatever bindings he has, "I will need to be guaranteed a pardon if I give it to you."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue begins packing the boat with goods from the caves.

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn considers their prisoner's offer. "Or we could turn you in to the townsfolk, and have you tortured for what information you may possess. I am sure they have some built up animus about the supposed haunting of a local house," he offers back.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

He shrugs, "If I am to be tortured or jailed anyway, I don't see any reason to help you or the townspeople."

Anyone talking to him should roll Insight, as well as Intimidation if you're looking to get the info out of him that way.

----------


## paradox26

"What sort of help could a smuggler possibly offer to this community? And I have not said that we will turn you over for torture, just that it is an option. Now that your comrades are dead, there would likely be little to lose in freeing you. You will have to convince us that what you offer is worth listening to, though. The townsfolk, in all honesty, probably would not torture you. But they may jail you for a while. To the best of my knowledge you haven't killed anyone, so even a jail sentence probably won't be for too long. Convince me to free you," Eldryn says to the prisoner.



*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+2)[*8*] Insight check

----------


## Lioslaith

*"I donot b-b-b-b-believe we can g-g-g-give you a pardon anyway."*

*Spoiler: Insight*
Show

(1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

He frowns when you all don't go right for his offer.  "Well, that's up to you then."  He shrugs and pointedly looked away though he would listen if you say something to him.

On your insights you don't get much other than the obvious.  You do notice that he really doesn't have a better argument for why you would want the information he claims to have.  If you have anything more to say, let me know.  Otherwise, we can jump to being back in town.

----------


## paradox26

"You must go on trial for your crimes, but as they were pretty minor, I would be prepared to speak up in your defence, should you share whatever information you say is of value," Eldryn says thoughtfully. It sounds like the man may actually have something of use to the party and the townsfolk.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

His face softens at Eldryn's words, but he stays quiet for the rest of the trip.  You think he may speak more later, but you're not sure.

When you arrive back at town, Ned turns to everyone.  "Thank you for getting me here!  I suppose I'll need to find somewhere to stay, best of luck!"  As soon as he can, he'll break off from the group and go about his business.

You make your way to city hall and call for Eda Oweland (the town leader that you talked to earlier).  "I take it that you've investigated the house then?  Tell me, what did you find?  And who is this?"

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 19/19, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2


Yue bows in greeting.

*"<We have searched the house and found much. Smugglers had been using caves under the building as a base, this is one of them. He wishes to cooperate for a reduced sentence.>"*

She reaches into the bag and pulls out the bones that they collected.

*"<These are the remains of undead that attacked us. They appeared to be protecting a laboratory under the house.>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Eda raises her eyebrows.  "I see.  Well, we'll see what information he actually has for us and we can determine the punishment.  On behalf of the people of Saltmarsh I thank you all for solving this problem for us.  As a reward, we are able to offer 200 gold pieces to be split among your group.

If we need anything more, we will be sure to think of you."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 25/25, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 4/4, 2nd 3/3


Yue takes a portion of the reward coin and looks for a leatherworker's or armorer's shop where she could sell her old leather armor and get fitted for some studded leather armor.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Yue takes a portion of the reward coin and looks for a leatherworker's or armorer's shop where she could sell her old leather armor and get fitted for some studded leather armor.


You go to a shop called Kester's Leather Goods, where a human woman with short auburn hair can barely be seen in the back room, working on a piece of armor.  She nods at you when you enter and after a few moments, puts aside her work to come out and talk to you.  "Kiorna Kester, at your service.  What can I do for you today?"

OOC: You're welcome to roleplay this if you'd like, but for the sake of not going back and forth I'll move on to the important bits.

"Upgrading your armor then... let's see.  It'll run you about 35 gold to patch it up and reinforce it a bit.  Should have it ready for you by tomorrow."

Before you go, she looks you over and ventures a question.  "Say, you seem like the adventuring type.  I've been itching to get my hands on leather that's better than the common stuff.  If you're out and can bring me back a monster's hide, I'd appreciate it and there'd be coin in it for you."

----------


## Izzarra

*Yue*
Divine Soul Sorceress / Bard
HP: 25/25, AC: 14, Resistance: Fire
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 1st 4/4, 2nd 3/3





> "Kiorna Kester, at your service. What can I do for you today?"


Yue puts her worn armor on the counter *"<Master Kester, this armor not good enough.>"*



> "Upgrading your armor then... let's see.  It'll run you about 35 gold to patch it up and reinforce it a bit.  Should have it ready for you by tomorrow."


*"<Thank you.>"*



> "Say, you seem like the adventuring type.  I've been itching to get my hands on leather that's better than the common stuff.  If you're out and can bring me back a monster's hide, I'd appreciate it and there'd be coin in it for you."


*"<Keep that in mind, I will. Another thing.>"*
Yue pulls out the blood stained arrow that almost killed her a few days ago. (OOC: She kept it back in post 164)
*"<You have leather cord, yes? A pendent out of this, I would like to make.>"*

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> *"<You have leather cord, yes? A pendent out of this, I would like to make.>"*


"Sure thing, I'll throw it in with your armor upgrade."

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn heads for the local jail, hoping to talk to the prisoner and find out what he wanted to offer. He is prepared to speak up in mitigation for the smuggler if he is cooperative.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

> Eldryn heads for the local jail, hoping to talk to the prisoner and find out what he wanted to offer. He is prepared to speak up in mitigation for the smuggler if he is cooperative.


Sanbalet sits in a cell at the far end of the building, blindfolded and manacled.  He doesn't look any more hurt than he was after your fight and if anything seems bored.


There is another man outside of a cell, who you presume to be the jailer.

"The name's Kraddok," the jailer says, nodding to Eldryn.  "What brings you here?" He looks friendly, but also ready to react, in case anything were to happen.

----------


## paradox26

"Name is Eldryn. I helped to capture this fellow. I just want to have a few words with him, if that is permitted," Eldryn says to Kraddock.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

"I suppose..." He looks at you suspiciously and will be watching and listening for the entire visit.



When you get to Sanbalet, he immediately says.  "Can't say I was expecting a visitor?  At least it's _something_ going on."

----------


## paradox26

"Hello, my friend. I hope you have had time to reconsider saying what you were offering to tell us earlier. I have already spoken up in your defence to the town leader, and I will speak up again in court if you tell me what you had on your mind back in the house," Eldryn offers.

----------


## CaoimhinTheCape

Sanbalet studies you for a minute, trying to puzzle out your intentions.  After considering, he slowly speaks quietly enough that the guard can't hear.  "That man you 'rescued'.  Ned.  His full name is Ned Shakeshaft and he is a poisoner and killer.  It would be much more valuable to have him behind bars than myself."

----------


## paradox26

Eldryn rocks back on his heels in surprise. He studies Sanbalet as he considers what to do next. "Would you be willing to swear to this in a courtroom? I believe you, as you have been trying to reveal his secret ever since you first saw him. But I may have a hard time convincing others," he says eventually. He tries to decide if it is worth trying to sneak in and examine Ned's belongings, sparse as they are after his capture by the smugglers. He might have to wait until such time as Ned makes a move, and follow him and reveal him then.

----------

